# 04/01 Raw Discussion Thread: Batista returns to Raw



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Capital One Arena, Washington, DC*​


> Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey joins forces with Becky Lynch and the new SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair to battle The Riott Squad in a Six-Woman Tag Team Match. If any of the WrestleMania Raw Women’s Championship Match participants betray their teammates, they will be removed from that anticipated Show of Shows main event!











*Can WrestleMania’s main-event Superstars coexist against The Riott Squad?*​


> The journey to the main event of this year’s WrestleMania main event has grown increasingly complicated in recent weeks, and it hits another sharp turn on Monday night when Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey teams with Becky Lynch and new SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair to battle The Riott Squad in a six-woman tag team bout. If Rousey, Lynch or Flair betray either of their teammates, they will be removed from the Raw Women’s Title main event of this year’s Show of Shows.
> 
> And, yes, you read that right. The Queen defeated Asuka this past Tuesday night to snare the Women’s Title of Team Blue, meaning that she could very well hold two championships when WrestleMania draws to a close. Of course, that match could change drastically — and lose a participant — on Raw.
> 
> With tensions running high, Becky, Ronda and Charlotte will be hard-pressed to work as a team and secure their place in the first-ever Women’s main event of WrestleMania.











*Kurt Angle battles Rey Mysterio in his final Raw match*​


> Two Superstars credited with putting SmackDown on the map in the early 2000s will battle it out one last time, strangely enough, on Monday Night Raw as Kurt Angle faces Rey Mysterio in the final Raw match of his farewell tour.
> 
> The Olympic Hero and The Ultimate Underdog have mixed it up numerous times in the past — including a memorable clash at SummerSlam 2002 — but their final match together on Raw could eclipse their prior confrontations in terms of sheer emotion.
> 
> This will mark Angle’s penultimate match, as he will compete in the ring for one last time against Baron Corbin at WrestleMania. As Angle battles his longtime friend, the bitter Lone Wolf will surely be watching.











*Brock Lesnar comes to Raw to extinguish Seth Rollins’ fire*​


> Seth Rollins laid out Paul Heyman this past Monday night, and he didn’t even need to touch him.
> 
> After the advocate for Universal Champion Brock Lesnar delivered what he thought was a verbal parting shot to “The Beastslayer,” Rollins stormed up the entrance ramp after Heyman, who fell backward in shock and proceeded to beg for mercy from his client’s WrestleMania challenger. With fire in his eyes and the WWE Universe at his back, Rollins affirmed, “We are going to WrestleMania, we are gonna beat Brock Lesnar, we are gonna take the Universal Title and we are gonna march into Suplex City and we are gonna burn it down!”
> 
> How will Lesnar respond to the increasingly emboldened Architect, six nights before their WrestleMania showdown?











*Are The Boss ‘N’ Hug Connection facing impossible odds at WrestleMania?*​


> WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions Bayley & Sasha Banks are warriors, determined to take on any challenger from any brand. But at WrestleMania, The Huggable One and The Boss have agreed to defend their titles against three powerful teams in Nia Jax & Tamina, Beth Phoenix & Natalya and The IIconics.
> 
> With “The Samoan Slaughterhouse” and the newly reunited “Divas of Doom” representing imposing physical challenges for The Boss ‘N’ Hug Connection, the conniving (and rule-bending) Billie Kay & Peyton Royce represent a psychological obstacle for Bayley & Sasha Banks. After all, no one enjoys getting inside the head or under the skin of their opponents quite like The IIconics.
> 
> How are Bayley & Sasha Banks preparing for the Fatal 4-Way Match they’ve brought upon themselves?











*Will Roman Reigns attain retribution against Drew McIntyre before WrestleMania?*​


> Roman Reigns’ acceptance of Drew McIntyre’s WrestleMania challenge this past Monday night was met with a savage attack by The Scottish Psychopath, who later battled The Big Dog’s Shield brother Dean Ambrose in a Last Man Standing Match.
> 
> Taking particular glee in pummeling The Hounds of Justice, McIntyre dismantled and defeated The Lunatic Fringe, sending a horrific message to his Show of Shows opponent.
> 
> How will Reigns respond on the final Raw before WrestleMania? Tune in to Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*Batista returns to Raw*​


> Just six days before he makes his in-ring return against his former friend and ally Triple H in a No Holds Barred Match, Batista returns to Raw to respond to The Game. What message will The Animal deliver to Triple H before The Cerebral Assassin puts his career on the line in one of WrestleMania’s most bitter and personal contests?











*Can Aleister Black & Ricochet convert their recent success into a Raw Tag Team Championship reign?*​


> Since they began competing on Raw and SmackDown LIVE earlier this year, Aleister Black & Ricochet have been on an absolute tear, drawing accolades from all over the WWE Universe. Their momentum has led to two victories against Raw Tag Team Champions The Revival in recent weeks.
> 
> With WrestleMania on the horizon, Black & Ricochet have another huge opportunity to win the Raw Tag Team Titles. The last time The Revival put the titles on the line against Black & Ricochet, Bobby Roode & Chad Gable interfered, leading to a disqualification victory for the pair of NXT standouts, which meant the titles did not change hands. Can Black & Ricochet capitalize on their recent string of success, or will the prospect of losing the coveted titles propel The Revival in showing their opponents why they are “Top Guys?”











*Beth Phoenix returns to action in an Eight-Woman Tag Team Match*​


> Ready to battle any and all challengers, The Boss ‘N’ Hug Connection are set to defend the Women’s Tag Team Titles against Beth Phoenix & Natalya, Nia Jax & Tamina and The IIconics at WrestleMania.
> 
> However, with less than a week before The Show of Shows, Bayley & Sasha Banks will team up with the newly reformed “Divas of Doom” to battle the combined forces of “The Samoan Slaughterhouse” and The IIconics in an Eight-Woman Tag Team Match. Can each respective pair of duos coexist to sway momentum in their favor, or will the impending WreslteMania showdown force the battle into a state of chaos? Find out when Beth Phoenix wrestles her first match on Raw in over six years this Monday night!











*Breaking News: Stephanie McMahon to make an announcement regarding the WrestleMania main event tonight*​


> Stephanie McMahon will appear on the final Raw before WrestleMania 35 with an announcement pertaining to WrestleMania’s first-ever women’s main event, featuring Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey defending her title against new SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch in a Triple Threat Match.
> 
> The historic match has undergone incredible shifts in recent weeks, with Mr. McMahon inserting The Queen as his hand-picked challenger to The Rowdy One’s throne, The Man having to fight tooth-and-nail to cling to the opportunity she earned in the 2019 Women’s Royal Rumble Match and, this past Tuesday night, Flair capturing the SmackDown Women’s Title.
> 
> What news will Stephanie deliver, and how might it further alter the landscape of one of the most anticipated main events in WrestleMania history? Find out when Raw airs live tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Go home show.

Some effort please WWE.





















:brock4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I won't see Raw this week cos I'm flying to the USA when it airs. Doubt I'll miss much though cos the go-home show is always not great. When I get to NYC, I'll check out what Roman & Seth did (cos who the hell really knows if Dean will be on, I wasn't expecting him to be on this week but he was :lol), but that's about it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky :mark:

Dave :mark:

Brock :mark:

Angle vs. Rey :mark:

My last Raw for a LONG TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> If any of the WrestleMania Raw Women’s Championship Match participants betray their teammates, they will be removed from that anticipated Show of Shows main event!


Step 1: Becky and Charlotte betray Ronda!
Step 2: :vince Well folks, the two of you will be replaced, quite frankly, by my beautiful daughter Stephanie, quite frankly!
Step 3: ...AND NEW Raw and SmackDown Women's Champion... Stephanie McMahon! :steph


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For the first time RAW will be










Only looking forward to that. I also find hilarious that in these previous they portray the IIconics as dangerous when they have been jobbers and geeks since their second week on the main roster


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte gets removed and faces Asuka at WM

Shut up let me dream


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Final stretch on the road to Wrestlemania :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Dean does appear on Raw, can somebody in here tag me please so I can see when I get back online after my flights?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

WOAT go home Raw in coming, I can feel it.




Mordecay said:


> For the first time RAW will be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brunette one looks very fuckabable... But meh, boring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

such feckin excitement

errr


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics going to be on RAW :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> For the first time RAW will be


There will be fuckery. The Samoan Botch Monsters probably won't even tag in before it's over and then beat the shit out of their 'partners'. 

And if it either one of those fuckmouthed harpies even looks like getting a mic I'm out. 
Bayley & Banks are bad enough on the mic, but I'd rather listen to Brie's theme than either of those two squealing banshees.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DulyNoted said:


> There will be fuckery. The Samoan Botch Monsters probably won't even tag in before it's over and then beat the shit out of their 'partners'.
> 
> And if it either one of those fuckmouthed harpies even looks like getting a mic I'm out.
> Bayley & Banks are bad enough on the mic, but I'd rather listen to Brie's theme than either of those two squealing banshees.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean does appear on Raw, can somebody in here tag me please so I can see when I get back online after my flights?


 oky


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

That line up looks promising, but Raw will still probably be shit. Hope I'm wrong though.

Triple H and Batista probably won't get physical until WrestleMania. A brawl would be nice or Batista attacking Triple H backstage.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

As those 3 women prepare to close Wrestlemania, the way that 6-Woman Tag is booked will come to symbolize one of two things:

1. How much this company values its Women's division.

or

2. How much this company values those 3 women.

Please surprise me in a *good way* for a change.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

5 matches announced for Raw and not one of them I look forward to seing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> 5 matches announced for Raw and not one of them I look forward to seing.


*I counted 4.

1. 6-woman tag

2. 8-woman tag

3. Angle vs Mysterio

4. Tag Team Championship

5. ??? *


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

After 3 dreadful episodes in a row give me something good for the go-home show..please!!

More Elias street performing segments will be enough


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All in for Big Dave and Bork


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think this is likely to be my penultimate Raw.

They have this show to get me excited for Raws side of Wrestlemania and they have the Raw after Mania to give me a reason to continue watching afterwards. 

I would bet my house on both being absolutely garbage.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2019-...lemania-main-event-announcement?sf210242252=1



> *Breaking News: Stephanie McMahon to make an announcement regarding the WrestleMania main event tonight
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_"What news will Stephanie deliver"_

Stephanie to announce herself as the special guest referee :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Stephanie making an HERstoric announcement....HARD PASS :liquor

And this is the "Go Home" Raw to Mania :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Corbin comes out and says "Due to the backlash of people complaining about me being Kurt Angle's final opponent, I must decline.....APRIL FOOLS. I'M GONNA DESTROY HIM"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mainstream Steph will announce:

Winner Take All for the Main Event or Making herself the Special Guest Referee (like Dolorian said)


----------



## Proper225 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hopefully someone slaps the shit out of stephanie before she speaks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the last Raw before mania, let's hope they actually deliver a show to give some hype!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Proper225 said:


> Hopefully someone slaps the shit out of stephanie before she speaks


We're not that lucky :sadbecky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I hope Corbin comes out and says "Due to the backlash of people complaining about me being Kurt Angle's final opponent, I must decline.....APRIL FOOLS. I'M GONNA DESTROY HIM"


*dat heat :ha*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hour 1: Stephanie's HERstoric Announcement followed by the 6-Woman Tag
Hour 2: Roman/Drew (top of the hour) and Batista/Triple H
Hour 3: Seth confronting Brock to close out the show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Wow, Stephanie McMahon couldn't just keep her nose out of it. Jk fuck her and I loved it when she wasn't on my fucking screen. :fuckthis*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Stephanie just can't help herself can she. 

Ideally she'll just announce its for both belts. Having her as ref or doing that weird stip where Ronda & Charlotte can win both belts but Becky can't would be stupid. After such a convoluted & confusing build the absolute last thing this match needs is a convoluted & confusing stipulation


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait until they announce Steph as the special ref for the triple threat and then, at Mania, they turn Becky heel again by allying herself with Steph to win the title, similiar to the Austin turn in 2001


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stephanie being there already makes me want to give it a miss.

What an overbooked hotshit of a mess this WM main event is :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Exclusive picture of the writers drafting out tonight's show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kind of appropriate that this Raw is on April Fools Day


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Steph just can't stay away can she :eyeroll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Steph just can't stay away can she :eyeroll


Well Stephanie did invent WOMEN after all :steph


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Batista/HHH promo battle

Mcintyre lays out Reigns

Ronda flees from Becky,Charlotte attacks from behind

and to close it all off Rollins and Lesnar brawl after Rollins screams at Lesnar about being a part-time fuck and have to be seperated as the result of a brawl

probably average RAW honestly.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's to hoping Stephanie will last minute add in Asuka into the main event to make it a fatal 4-way. 








Those 4 are the best WWE has on the main roster currently--there should be no reason why all 4 are not scratching and clawing their way to be the champion at the end of the night, on the last match, on the biggest show of the year. I mean, if they're going to hotshot Charlotte into it...then have her take the SD women's title off of Asuka. 


...but not holding my breath.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Why does it not excite me AT ALL? :lol

A bunch of women, literally half a dozen and a FULL DOZEN women in tag team matches :lol :lmao (who would want to watch a bunch of unattractive fucking women WRESTLE?) :lol

Everything else about this Wrestlemania sucks as well :lol

I'd literally prefer to watch some obscure animals in some documentary on Animal Planet or Sony BBC Earth than this crap.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> Why does it not excite me AT ALL? :lol
> 
> A bunch of women, literally half a dozen and a FULL DOZEN women in tag team matches :lol :lmao (who would want to watch a bunch of unattractive fucking women WRESTLE?) :lol
> 
> ...


I feel like every one of your posts is a slight variation of "GOD DAMN WOMEN GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN!"

I actually agree most of the women involved tonight are unattractive. Becky, Peyton & Liv would get it though.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I feel like every one of your posts is a slight variation of "GOD DAMN WOMEN GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN!"


:lol :lmao



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I actually agree most of the women involved tonight are unattractive. Becky, Peyton & Liv would get it though.


Yep. Becky is decent-looking or attractive, though personally not my cup of tea. Peyton is moderately attractive. Her tag partner is very annoying(the makeup, bloated cheeks) to look at and listen to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is pretty much Stephanie in a nut shell


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait until they announce Steph as the special ref for the triple threat and then, at Mania, they turn Becky heel again by allying herself with Steph to win the title, similiar to the Austin turn in 2001


Sadly, I can see that happening at WM with her winning just to turn corporate at the end. :mj2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Sadly, I can see that happening at WM with her winning just to turn corporate at the end. :mj2


The reaction would be interesting. Becky is loved, Steph is hated, blend the two together and see which of the extreme wins. I'd take it, all that matters is Becky winning. I'm not watching the follow up anyway so I don't really give a shit. She's better as a heel anyway.


----------



## Character>Workrate (Apr 1, 2019)

PresidentGasman said:


> Batista/HHH promo battle
> 
> Mcintyre lays out Reigns
> 
> ...


That makes no sense, why would Ronda run from Becky?


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Such a weak build and its probably too much to ask that they don't ruin things even more tonight


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll watch tonight. This will be the first Raw I've watched live since the Rumble. Fuck it doesn't feel like we're 1 week away from Mania. The buildup has been a complete shambles.


----------



## Character>Workrate (Apr 1, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be watching.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

WWE no longer advertising Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio for tonight’s Monday Night Raw

https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/w...gle-vs-rey-mysterio-for-monday-night-raw/amp/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Excited for tonight, should be fun.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

taker1986 said:


> I'll watch tonight. This will be the first Raw I've watched live since the Rumble. Fuck it doesn't feel like we're 1 week away from Mania. The buildup has been a complete shambles.


Pretty much every go home Raw before Mania since WM31 with the tug of war of doom closing out the show 








(at least I believe so, I have not been watching weekly wrestling in like 2 years besides the PPVs).


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait until they announce Steph as the special ref for the triple threat and then, at Mania, they turn Becky heel again by allying herself with Steph to win the title, similiar to the Austin turn in 2001


I'm down with that, But somehow Becky pinning both Ronda & Charlotte at the sametime

Now she will own both Raw & SmackDown Women's Division


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Steph as special ref and then the rest of the women roster will be lumberjacks. GOTTA GET THEM WHAMEN ON THE SHOW!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Please don't let Stephanie announce tonight that shes the special ref in that 3 way. Why can't she for once sit one special womens moment out? Buzz off Stephanie.

The preview doesn't look to be exciting. I'll probably still be watching, mostly partially.

At least the IIconics will be on RAW.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm down with that, But somehow Becky pinning both Ronda & Charlotte at the sametime
> 
> Now she will own both Raw & SmackDown Women's Division


*But then the 4HW can't end the show! :vince6*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Here is pretty much Stephanie in a nut shell


Accurate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *But then the 4HW can't end the show! :vince6*


They won't either way, since the IIconics are winning the titles at Mania :jericho2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

WWE have put maximum star power on this episode of Raw- as much as they can manage on a non-milestone episode anyway. An appearance by Taker or Cena would put things over the top. So weird that two of the biggest names in WWE history just... haven't been mentioned in the lead-up to Wrestlemania. Even weirder when you consider that last year's angle was Cena's desperation to get a Wrestlemania match. Guess he doesn't give a shit this year.

Honestly (cautiously) looking forward to this, given how loaded it is. Beth should get a couple of moments to shine, Ricochet/Black vs. Revival should be a great match. Hoping Batista/HHH and Lesnar/Rollins get physical, even just a move or two.

Don't know how to feel about Angle vs. Mysterio seemingly getting pulled from the card. Thought that Rey might be able to create enough movement to give Kurt one last watchable match, but the Angle matches with Joe and Styles, as truncated as they were, were still a painful watch.

C'mon WWE. It's the go-home show for Wrestlemania. You've got all hands on deck. Pull something good out of your ass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rookie of the Year said:


> C'mon WWE. It's the go-home show for Wrestlemania. You've got all hands on deck. Pull something good out of your ass.


They will. Don't worry.





























April Fools


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> WOAT go home Raw in coming, I can feel it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out that user is absolutely obsessed with Peyton Royce


Beware


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am at the raw tonight I hope Vince doesn’t waste my money and time.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

virus21 said:


> They will. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

I was expecting a link to the JR/Dr Heiney skit, but this was great too, well played. Let me dream, dammit! :lol


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

how long until raw starts?

time changed in portugal so i dont know what time is now in the states


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It will be such a fail to not have the Smackdown title on the line as well.

Seriously how can you have a 4HW ending when you presume Becky wins the Raw title at Charlotte's expense.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't wait to watch Balor vs Lashley again for the 50th time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph will open the show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Steph will open the show


Good, get the complete shit out of the way first


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is going to do their absolute best to make this the worst go home show of all time. I truly feel like they are doing it on purpose now. They're gonna top the Roman/Brock tug-of-war segment as the WOAT segment before Mania tonight. Calling it now.

They are LITERALLY brainstorming on last-minute ways to piss off the fans at this very moment.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hopefully Ronda "stands tall" tonight, and Charlotte "stands tall" tomorrow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hopefully Ronda "stands tall" tonight, and Charlotte "stands tall" tomorrow.


That doesn't mean shit anymore.

Becky could slice Charlotte and Ronda in half with a chainsaw tonight and tomorrow, and she's still winning.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope they talk about a historic match, Charlotte comes out all high and mighty over winning the SD title. 

Ronda and Becky come out one at a time to try and goad her into putting it on the line.

By the close of Raw both titles are indeed on the line in the historic main event.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That doesn't mean shit anymore.
> 
> Becky could slice Charlotte and Ronda in half with a chainsaw tonight and tomorrow, and she's still winning.


Becky going to jail for two counts of murder and Ronda and Charlotte being dead might get Asuka into the main event :shrug

Nah, Nia vs. Tamina to unify the belts

:vince5


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Just put both titles on the line, please don't overthink this with some confusing stip.

If you don't really wanna unify them, then have Becky just lose one on SD next week, it really doesn't matter as long as the actual mania main event feels as important as possible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky going to jail for two counts of murder and Ronda and Charlotte being dead might get Asuka into the main event :shrug
> 
> Nah, Nia vs. Tamina to unify the belts
> 
> :vince5


Ha, no. Vince would just book Bliss vs Lacey in that spot.

Seriously, though, you're too paranoid. Ronda is leaving for at least a year, if not more, and Charlotte is getting a Chronicle episode before WrestleMania. Chronicle episodes are outright spoilers. Nobody who has ever gotten a Chronicle before a PPV has won. Nakamura before WrestleMania 34, Samoa Joe before SummerSlam, Becky before TLC.....seriously, there is nothing to worry about. 

Charlotte is not leaving double belted, Ronda is not leaving double belted, babyfaces always win at WrestleMania, Charlotte won the SmackDown title as consolation for losing, Ronda is an outsider and Vince won't let an outsider win the first WWE womens main event, and the first ever womens WM main event is not something they want booed. Becky is a 1000% guaranteed lock. Not even Donald Trump could convince Vince to change the result of this match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE is going to do their absolute best to make this the worst go home show of all time. I truly feel like they are doing it on purpose now. They're gonna top the Roman/Brock tug-of-war segment as the WOAT segment before Mania tonight. Calling it now.
> 
> They are LITERALLY brainstorming on last-minute ways to piss off the fans at this very moment.


Seems like the worst time to do it with record low ratings and AEW starting up in a couple months and likely to be their first real threat in 18 years. 

I wonder if Vince actually believes he puts out a good product or if he's really that much of an egotistical bitch that he wants to prove he can still make money while putting out the worst product possible.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ha, no. Vince would just book Bliss vs Lacey in that spot.
> 
> Seriously, though, you're too paranoid. Ronda is leaving for at least a year, if not more, and Charlotte is getting a Chronicle episode before WrestleMania. Chronicle episodes are outright spoilers. Nobody who has ever gotten a Chronicle before a PPV has won. Nakamura before WrestleMania 34, Samoa Joe before SummerSlam, Becky before TLC.....seriously, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Charlotte is not leaving double belted, Ronda is not leaving double belted, babyfaces always win at WrestleMania, Charlotte won the SmackDown title as consolation for losing, Ronda is an outsider and Vince won't let an outsider win the first WWE womens main event, and the first ever womens WM main event is not something they want booed. Becky is a 1000% guaranteed lock. Not even Donald Trump could convince Vince to change the result of this match.


I get what you're saying, but picture your mindset if it was Asuka in the match instead of Becky, that's my mindset now. Plus she tweeted about AEW yesterday, and Vince is a petty cunt so I'm not going to believe it until I see it. I expected Bryan to lose to Orton or Batista at 30 too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seems like the worst time to do it with record low ratings and AEW starting up in a couple months and likely to be their first real threat in 18 years.
> 
> I wonder if Vince actually believes he puts out a good product or if he's really that much of an egotistical bitch that he wants to prove he can still make money while putting out the worst product possible.


I'm starting to think its the latter. I REALLY think this shit is being done on purpose. Even Batista's return was ruined almost immediately. Like on cue.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How to make fans not care about RAW

"Stephanie kicks off RAW coming up next"


That's a big no from me dawg...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

With how bad this Road to Mania has been and how bad go home shows usually are i'm not really expecting much out of this episode. Excited for the IIconics RAW debut though :mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Becky sucker punches Charlotte again. Or better yet Stephanie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, last RAW before Mania...on April Fools day no less...expecting plenty of fuckery tonight.

Let's go.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Alright, last RAW before Mania...on April Fools day no less...expecting plenty of fuckery tonight.
> 
> Let's go.


There's always fuckery on Raw. Sadly its never entertaining


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

6 days away from the weakest Mania of all-time!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Everybody hit your blunts


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stephanie kicking off? ugh...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Go home show* *Starts off with Steph* :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Already bored.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

best worst april fools joke ever


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

They should've built the whole show around Steph getting into the main event, and dropped the April Fools at 11 p.m.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky winning all the gold :sodone


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow this match is so dead. Absolutely no reaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The disrespect to Asuka is real. :fuckthis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> *Go home show* *Starts off with Steph* :eyeroll


Well its a go home show, so starting off with Steph means that the audience will likely go home.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

My heart stopped there for a second when Stephanie said they’re gonna add a fourth competitor into the match


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

They really are gonna give trash Becky both titles ? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well at leas the report of the SDL title not being on the line was wrong...incoming like 40 million unification threads though lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Dear God. If i couldn't get any sicker. Becky Lynch is gonna walk out with both titles.

I'll make sure to go to bed before the main event. I don't want to be sick for work in the morning.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so stef just guaranteed fuckery no finish for the WM main event?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka was sacrificied for that. At least they didn't do anything stupid like only getting the title of the person you pin


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. Winner take all. Didn’t think they’d go with that. I thought it would just be whoever gets pinned loses her title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok winner takes all but how will it work with one holding both titles when there is also a brand split?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Usually with Mania being this close im somewhat excited, but this year I'm not excited in the least bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That heat, though.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IT BETTER FUCKIN BE WINNER TAKES ALL LETS GO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock’s lookin cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the over under before most of us tap out


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Hope this show is a good one!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're gonna merge the women's divisions. Only right option.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

those boos lesnar is taking, if he doesn't lose this title soon, holy shit!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock back on the juice :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Charlotte is winning the mainevent, mark my words.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're gonna merge the women's divisions. Only right option.




It’s a good idea. Becky and Charlotte buried the SDL division and Ronda has beaten everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> Charlotte is winning the mainevent, mark my words.


Get ready for some Roman level booing to close the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're gonna merge the women's divisions. Only right option.


Yes and now the women will get even less time across brands


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I get what you're saying, but picture your mindset if it was Asuka in the match instead of Becky, that's my mindset now. Plus she tweeted about AEW yesterday, and Vince is a petty cunt so I'm not going to believe it until I see it. I expected Bryan to lose to Orton or Batista at 30 too.


Asuka would never be allowed into this position, but I understand your point.

However, Vince is not going to bury Becky over a stupid tweet about AEW. Vince could LOSE HER to AEW over something like that, not to mention a shitload of fans who are tired of WWE's bullshit. You've said you're done with WWE after WrestleMania. I imagine that's the mindset of a lot of fans watching WWE if Becky loses.

Bryan is a different situation, because they WEREN'T behind Bryan. They tried to suppress Bryan at every opportunity. They ARE behind Becky. Whether it's because Vince cares less about the womens division than the mens and he'll push anybody if they get that over, or because Becky isn't smaller than the rest of the women (Charlotte and Lacey excluded), or she's better looking than Bryan, or they learned from their mistakes with Bryan, WHATEVER IT IS, they're behind Becky in a way that they weren't behind Bryan, and to top it off, they basically have no choice, because this is the first ever womens main event. I expect Charlotte will beat Becky next year at WrestleMania, when it doesn't matter. Now it matters.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

patpat said:


> those boos lesnar is taking, if he doesn't lose this title soon, holy shit!


Heels are supposed to get booed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Ok winner takes all but how will it work with one holding both titles when there is also a brand split?


Think the titles will unify and the winner of both titles competes on both Smackdown and RAW. So the brand spilt will be meaningless when it comes to the winner lol.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Ok winner takes all but how will it work with one holding both titles when there is also a brand split?


Becky holding both belts and defending them separately on both brands fits her "The Man" gimmick, perfectly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Brock back on the juice :mark:




Yeah he’s lookin nice and cut for Mania but soon enough to be outta the system before Cormier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

IIconics win the tag titles

Becky wins all the gold.

Praise!!!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Get ready for some Roman level booing to close the show.


I don't give a shit about Becky or Charlotte, but at least with Charlotte I'd get to enjoy the legendary meltdown here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP!!!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuckin murder him Bork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Geek alert.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

This NERD should not beat Lesnar


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Ok winner takes all but how will it work with one holding both titles when there is also a brand split?




My guess is the winner goes on both shows. They’ll probably take the SD title off Becky relatively soon and give her a run with just the Raw title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THOSE CHANTS.

:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More of the bully talk

Kill this fuckin geek Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock laughing :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Saudies want them Seth, and they are paying millions for him


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Geek alert.


It's true. Rollins has almost zero character and is a mediocre promo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shame Seth will be losing on sunday.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Improbable but not impossible. I dig it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nutcracker City.


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Brock retaining confirmed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL what is with everyone kicking Brock in the balls?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really do love how many people believe Brock is some guy who doesn't socialise with those in the back.

Works for TV though, I suppose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ROLLINS BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit someone made a thread about this on Reddit

The only way to take down Bork is kicking him in the nuts

Stand tall nerd Brock wins Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RainSaibot said:


> Brock retaining confirmed.


This company doesn't fucking learn don't they.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So if Rollins went over tonight does that mean he's losing at Mania. :lelbron


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Ok winner takes all but how will it work with one holding both titles when there is also a brand split?


They're going to do the same thing they did when they unified the Women's and Diva's Titles back in 2010, have the champion appear on both shows (even though LayCool was appearing on both shows regardless).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Babyface Seth punching Brock in the nuts and we are suppose to cheer for him?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

This fucker laughs at everything, can't sell a fucking feud, it's old. Don't get why you guys love coughing on his dong so much.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta love Rollins over-selling that german suplex.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ha I literally told EVERYONE on here the SD title would be up for grabs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BALLSAMANIA!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally SOMETHING happens between Seth and Brock


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky be like


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112868224721276931


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

All this bully talk makes me miss this guy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They need to do a spot where Rollins go for the curb stomp and Brock pops him up in position for a F-5! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's obvious Rollins is losing.

We'll get a curb stomp reversed into an F5 spot for Lesnar to win it.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Babyface Seth punching Brock in the nuts and we are suppose to cheer for him?


Probably because everyone complains so much about the size difference. Better than cheering for that idiot Lesnar smiling through a promo the entire time.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

No matter what happens at WM, Brock wins.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Seth with the usual geek promo. "You're a part timer, you're never here, nobody wants you, blah, blah, blah". A star gets the star treatment, and that's what Brock is, and what he gets.

Brock is going to have to work real hard to make Rollins look good at WM, just like he did tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Babyface Seth punching Brock in the nuts and we are suppose to cheer for him?


brock has acted like a heel the entire time, him getting balltapped is AOK


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth is a geek. Resorting to low blows. Also he’s definitely losing Sunday


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is definitely retaining now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> They need to do a spot where Rollins go for the curb stomp and Brock pops him up in position for a F-5! :mark:


That's probably how the match ends on Sunday. Hope I'm wrong and Rollins wins.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Ha I literally told EVERYONE on here the SD title would be up for grabs.




Literally everybody figured that out for themselves the second it happened


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IICONICS RAW DEBUT INCOMING!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

All goes downhill after that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd so hot for Seth.

:banderas


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Erik. said:


> It's obvious Rollins is losing.
> 
> We'll get a curb stomp reversed into an F5 spot for Lesnar to win it.


would not be surprised if Vince forgot they already did that spot with seth and bork multiple times and repeated it :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The golden rule: who ever get the upper hand on the RAW before a PPV means the other person is winning at the PPV. So incomming Brock victory at Mania


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That they booked Rollins to need to resort to low blows in order to get the upper hand here doesn't makes his chances for next Sunday look very good.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> This fucker laughs at everything, can't sell a fucking feud, it's old. Don't get why you guys love coughing on his dong so much.


I laughed at Seth a vanilla midget uber driver saying he can go toe to toe with brock the legit fighter.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

NXT championship match looks like a 205 live match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Good segment, but it should've been the start of the build not the fucking end. I'm sad for Rollins though, he got screwed multiple times while being red hot and at Mania it'll be the biggest and final one. Just fucking fuck your existence :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> It's true. Rollins has almost zero character and is a mediocre promo.


Same can be said about Brock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is blonder... not sure how to feel about that


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charly looking like she'd rather be talking to Brock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> NXT championship match looks like a 205 live match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yet it will still be better than any match on the WM card.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

There has been an interesting afflux of anti-smark trolls recently.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton is blonder... not sure how to feel about that


Still would destroy that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Same can be said about Brock


...which is why he has a manager.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet it will still be better than any match on the WM card.




AJ Orton gonna steal the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Still would destroy that.


One word: doggy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton looking :banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dumb shit fatty forgot she's not starting the match..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This 4 way women’s tag match for Mania is gonna be an absolute clusterfuck MESS, especially with the IIconics and Nia and Tamina stinking up the joint [emoji1304]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha botching? But I’ve never seen that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky be like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112868224721276931


HAHAHA only if WWE weren't PG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk_316 said:


> One word: doggy


:sodone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They should keep the camera behind Peyton. No one wants to see the match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Yawns


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> HAHAHA only if WWE weren't PG


Hasn't stopped her before


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Why would you go for a pin after a hair-pull spot?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Sasha botching? But I’ve never seen that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In fairness, Peyton looks impossible to direct. She hasn’t a clue what to do


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The quicker this match is over the better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha kinda sloppy tonight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Sasha botching?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send for the Man


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha kinda sloppy tonight


When isn't she though?, the only thing consistent about her is her receding hairline


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha botches and somehow it is Peyton's fault fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should keep the camera behind Peyton. No one wants to see the match.


WE should just rename this thread "Peyton Appreciation Thread"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha kinda sloppy tonight


Its not her fault, she is in with a bunch of people who cant wrestle.

Sasha never had this problem in NXT when everyone could work.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley has the best azz in this match.

Followed by Sasha's lil bootie.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When the IIconics win at Mania they need to finally kiss.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bayley has the best azz in this match.
> 
> Followed by Sasha's lil bootie.


Peyton would like a word with you


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

At least the IIconics have some personality and can cut a promo (unlike Sasha and Bayley).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Beth got to slam Peyton in the turnbuckle. Lucky.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That barricade spot wasn't very good. :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Peyton Royce <3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"You still got it"

She's one exactly ONE wrestling move so far..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You still got it" chants trigger me. Just fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These chants :eyeroll


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Sasha must be REALLY happy for her sisters maineventing Mania over her :sasha3


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> That they booked Rollins to need to resort to low blows in order to get the upper hand here doesn't makes his chances for next Sunday look very good.


you people are still fucking clinging to this company having any kind of logical thinking anymore? guess what? brock got the upper hand on the go home show last year and still fucking won because these guys are , I mean Vince doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> At least the IIconics have some personality and can cut a promo (unlike Sasha and Bayley).


The IIconics are genuinely two of the worst promos in the entire company though. Seriously I don't get how anybody finds them appealing outside of looking at peyton.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, everything looks so fucking bubblegum nowadays doesn't it?

What a shit barricade spot.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Back in the day, crowds were loud and would enhance the atmosphere of matches. Now-- we have self-aware, played-out and obnoxious chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the women need a big time aerial spot at Mania. 

On some aolo Jeff Hardy or Jeff Hardy/Edge shiet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The true question was which one of the IIconics was going to take the GlamSlam and Peyton was


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley's push makes no sense. Horrible promo, bad looks, no charisma.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Kinda surprised Royce ate the pin and not Kay.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

IIconics defo winning at Mania then


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> When the IIconics win at Mania they need to finally kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton would like a word with you


I see lil mama. Imma need a better look than what I saw tonight. I haven't seen a ton of The IIconics on TV.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

To summarize that match: Peyton is a hot piece.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Natalya and Beth are the image of each other


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Jobb squad get its W tonight?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah i thought the WM Women's Tag match would be lit, but that lil preview tonight was weak. 

I think Revival may lose the belts tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Peyton is hot AF. That's all I took from that match. Horrible barricade spot, that shit is so overdone.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> To summarize that match: Peyton is a hot piece.


She looks hotter each week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Im rather bored of the Black/Ricochet endless tag team tour already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not her fault, she is in with a bunch of people who cant wrestle.
> 
> Sasha never had this problem in NXT when everyone could work.


Sasha literally almost killed herself twice against Asuka and she is the best worker in the company, She has also botched against Bayley and Charlotte on the main roster.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did Nia literally do nothing tonight, but even less than normal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE blowing their full and complete load within the first hour :lol :lol

That'll be me done after Batista then.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think the women need a big time aerial spot at Mania.
> 
> On some aolo Jeff Hardy or Jeff Hardy/Edge shiet.




I’m sure Charlotte will break out her iconic corkscrew moonsault [emoji120]


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sasha and Bayley suck as tag champions, and they probably politicked the shit out of the powers-that-be backstage to get the titles (as they had zero direction or push before).


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kingnoth1n said:


> The Jobb squad get its W tonight?


They're getting squashed. No way they win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Beth actually back in the ring full-time. :sk Pleasantly surprised that she not only nabbed the win for her team, but also squashing Tamina's untalented ass with a barricade spot.

And oh fuck, Big Dave is next! :mark: Which means only 1 thing:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mikey Mike said:


> She looks hotter each week.


I agree gentlemen.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Peyton and Charly should have a Torrie/Dawn esque storyline.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I see lil mama. Imma need a better look than what I saw tonight. I haven't seen a ton of The IIconics on TV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bayley's push makes no sense. Horrible promo, bad looks, no charisma.



It's all about da booty


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

some people here don't like any wrestler! it's impressive lol appart from big sweaty guys of course...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Peyton and Charly should have a Torrie/Dawn esque storyline.


Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Peyton and Charly should have a Torrie/Dawn esque storyline.


But...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

All the heavy hitters in the 1st hour :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

patpat said:


> you people are still fucking clinging to this company having any kind of logical thinking anymore? guess what? brock got the upper hand on the go home show last year and still fucking won because these guys are , I mean Vince doesn't give a shit anymore.


Merely getting the upper hand is not the issue here but rather Rollins, the face in the feud, needing to resort to low blows/dirty tactics to get the upper hand. That's just not a good look.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh UGH!


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> It's all about da booty




DAMN!! ME LIKEY :smile2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Spotlight :mark


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Keep forgetting Batista is facing HHH.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SPOTLIGHT TISTA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> All the heavy hitters in the 1st hour :mark:


Just means we can all go to bed that much sooner.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I WALK FOR MILES INSIDE THIS PIT OF DANGER


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NO PYRO??? FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

virus21 said:


> But...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I'd be more disappointed with Batista losing this Sunday than anyone else.

I can understand Brock beating my boy, but not Trips going over Batista. 

FUCK THAT!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The whole Batista character comes across as such a larger than life star.

Why don't the WWE put effort into their own guys? Oh yeah. They don't care.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

H is so obviously winning at mania.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You..... Gonna say anything, Batista?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember when wrestlers used to sell their own matches via the mic? And not some promotional packaged made by WWE brass?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

that promo was fyah


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd be more disappointed with Batista losing this Sunday than anyone else.
> 
> I can understand Brock beating my boy, but not Trips going over Batista.
> 
> FUCK THAT!


Prepare to be disappointed then.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Hunter...kiss my ass." :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking brilliant.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isnt HHH already retired techinallly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That promo :sodone :sodone :beckylol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best promo of the feud by far.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Kiss my ass lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

4 words. 4 words from the GOAT is more entertaining than the rest of the roster combined.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Merely getting the upper hand is not the issue here but rather Rollins, the face in the feud, needing to resort to low blows/dirty tactics to get the upper hand. That's just not a good look.


 bro that means he is being more brutal and isn't a "conventional" face, he attacked drew from the back and destroyed him last wee. I never understood why when a guy become a face his character automatically change. dude was a backstabber bastard for years and now! just because he is a good guy all that needs to go, if anything they started booking him well, he is supposed to be an opportunist. 
if anything it shows he could actually go as far as cheating to beat him..


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Seth beat me Seth beat me Seth beat me


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AWESOME LMAO


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Triple H is jerking off to this video package right now. His ego is having the orgasm of all orgasms. No one fucking cares.

Promo of the decade.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The HHH/Batista feud = no fucks given


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Someone got paid a lot of money to write that line


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ, we're really getting the return of Teest's "SPOTLIGHT! PLEASE!" schtick. :evans

And damn I feel old watching that montage. Shame that Haitch is gonna finally nab that elusive win against Big Dave, though. :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista/HHH is still the only match I genuinely care about at Mania :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Billie: I won't quit you!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LIT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


It looks aite from that angle.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wtf lol
that's all? that's how you build a rivalry? hhh chanting chanting little girl's song , tista spitting on a mic saying give me what I want and kiss my ass? 
people saying this is right are just biased at this point. any guy from the roster doing that would be shit on :lol that's shit!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can Peyton come back out now?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Lmao you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Peyton Royce is a superbabe.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

that's a fucking joke!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


"Hunter.....Kiss my ass"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112875967079301120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112877883851079681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112877999341359106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112878036083306496


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


We found out that what we _really_ wants is for Triple H to kiss his ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


"Hunter....Kiss my ass" :HA :HA :HA


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> We found out that what we _really_ wants is for Triple H to kiss his ass.


He's been asking for it for YEARS!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyway, Raw has peaked for tonight. 

I'm off. Enjoy the rest of this trash everyone :lol :lol

Enjoy Peyton too.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Literally everybody figured that out for themselves the second it happened [emoji2955]


Nah ppl in the geeky Justice 4 Asuka thread were questioning why the switch if they didnt immediately announce it up for grabs.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


_removes sunglasses_

"Hunner.....?
kiss my ass."

_cue music, puts sunglasses back on and looks at the camera like he just fucked your mom_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Billie: I won't quit you!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's 2019 and the best thing in the company is Memetista :lmao

That's why he's a GOAT. Take notes geeks.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hard to believe this is the last RAW before Mania and it’s a steaming pile off garbage


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

So either Batista forgot his lines again, or that one line was all he was supposed to say lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ECIII to win the ATGMBR?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't understand Apollo's gimmick. He smiles a lot?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL the Andre the jobber battle royal


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Donnie said:


> It's 2019 and the best thing in the company is Memetista :lmao
> 
> That's why he's a GOAT. Take notes geeks.


what is it appart from a meme tho? if their rivalry was well built it would be cool, but it's an empty rivalry, with nothing and then he comes out in the go home show and say two words? or 3?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Could they at least show Andre some respect and make a real trophy? It's plastic spray painted with matt gold paint.. It looks like a 5 year old shaved a doll and colored it with marker


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Seth is a geek. Resorting to low blows. Also he’s definitely losing Sunday


Geek Nerd, Geek, Nerd... You guys are a broken fucking record at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> We found out that what we _really_ wants is for Triple H to kiss his ass.





Erik. said:


> "Hunter.....Kiss my ass"


Soooooooooo..... they just took a fat shit over their program? I guess they both dont give a fuck.

EC3 outside the ring looking in knowing this is the only time he'll ever be seen on Raw again. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zipperblues said:


> _removes sunglasses_
> 
> "Hunner.....?
> kiss my ass."
> ...









Mordecay said:


>


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I literally stepped away for a minute. What did Batista say?


Walked into the ring, spotlight, stared into camera, smirked, said "kiss my ass", dropped the mic and walked off, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It looks aite from that angle.


She looks fine from this angle too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else hoping for a big Fandango return on post-Mania Raw/SDL?

Going straight for the IC title if Lashley wins.

Or straight for the US title if Joe wins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder losing to Apollo.. And thi guy was WWE champion not too long ago :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it that EC3 was going to amount to nothing on the main roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

EC3 looks pissed about his situation


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Almost didn't notice EC3 without his bottle of Windex


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Former WWE Champion Jinder Mahal. Razor Ramon, Roddy Piper, Mr. Perfect, Jake Roberts, Owen Hart etc never won it but this clown did.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

MOTYC right here.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Remember when the B Team was actually over/relevant this summer?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let my dog Titus get a W Sunday


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > This fucker laughs at everything, can't sell a fucking feud, it's old. Don't get why you guys love coughing on his dong so much.
> ...


Got his ass kicked by Overeem and Velasquez. Felt good to watch too ? Brock doesn't draw shit, time to put the belt on a real worker. Not some privledged diva that wants half a years work for smiling and bouncing in a day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

From WWE Champion to losing to Apollo Crews in under 5 minutes. That's what you get for T-Series passing PewDiePie, Jinder. bama4

But :suarez2 at them sticking EC3 to pre-show status. Wouldn't blame the poor guy if he's getting Vietnam flashbacks to his Derrick Bateman days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol what's Rey doing on RAW


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Former WWE Champion Jinder Mahal. Razor Ramon, Roddy Piper, Mr. Perfect, Jake Roberts, Owen Hart etc never won it but this clown did.


All because he's Indian.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> She looks fine from this angle too


Its the boobs


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So freakin awesome. Love that segment. Got me hyped for Battle royal. Hope I do not lose sleep over anticipation.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> EC3 looks pissed about his situation


Dude was over as fuck in NXT then randomly got called up and they have done nothing with him. I'd be pissed to.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Punk_316 said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Rollins has almost zero character and is a mediocre promo.
> ...


Exactly, but Brock is up to a different standard to these idiots.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Apollo finally getting a REAL push?!

Please say yes!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Dude was over as fuck in NXT then randomly got called up and they have done nothing with him. I'd be pissed to.


He was not over as fuck lol.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, Apollo got called up from NXT way too early.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave kept his promo short because he had Peyton waiting for him in the back. That's the real reason he returned to WWE.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Example Spoiler



I have a feeling Cena will attack Elias to set up a quick match on sunday


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt and Rey had underrated chemistry. They always had good to great matches.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Dave kept his promo short because he had Peyton waiting for him in the back. That's the real reason he returned to WWE.


You sound very lonely.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man face angle fucking blows.

Embracing the you suck chants makes it not fun. It’s like bullying a kid who doesn’t retaliate.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Dave kept his promo short because he had Peyton waiting for him in the back. That's the real reason he returned to WWE.


+ Tye Dillinger is forced to watch and call Dave, 'Mr. Perfect Ten'.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is meant to be the biggest go home show for the biggest event of the year and what exactly have they even done.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gonna miss you Kurt :mj2


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Erik. said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Same can be said about Brock
> ...


Doesn't dispute the fact that he has no character like he said..... His manager is stale as shit too. He's still overly repetitive in the ring and there's nothing to his match style outside of "oh is he going to finally lose" same story everytime. If people are going to bitch about Rollins when he's actually cutting promos and showing up, at least be consistent.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The3 said:


> Spoiler: Example Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Cena will attack Elias to set up a quick match on sunday


My guess is HT Man.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

You suck, Kurt. <3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> She looks fine from this angle too


No cappin'.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This tribute video :mark:


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Angle is a legend.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> You suck, Kurt. <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt was the total package.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish Angle never left.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Awesome tribute to Kurt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Legend being forced to wrestle Baron fucking Corbin in his final match.............Still can't believe that it's actually a thing lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> She looks fine from this angle too


Why must you mordy this thread up?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk_316 said:


> Angle is a legend.


Who should of retired 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The Angle/Austin cowboy hat segment = better than almost anything on RAW all year.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is one of those times when WWE could've benefited from TNA's video library.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

"DC, kiss my a$$" -- Kurt Angle


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not crying you're crying..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They really love THAT heat


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cena would get the biggest pop of his life if he came out right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha top heel Corbin here to show the guys in the back how it’s done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Legend being forced to wrestle Baron fucking Corbin in his final match.............Still can't believe that it's actually a thing lol


In a word, dismal.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bahahaha Corbin is kind of funny here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really wasting Kurt's last match on this bum, Corbin?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Match John where you at brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BARON CORBIN WHAT A FUCKIN HEEL LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

That segment with the tiny cowboy hat still makes me laugh every time. God bless him. His opponent at WM is disappointing but he'll get a well deserved send off from a stadium full of folks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Why must you mordy this thread up?


People were asking for more Peyton after her match tonight :shrug

Weird to see you here :wtf


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Baron Corbin reading the message boards.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

People chanting Cena when before they wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> They really wasting Kurt's last match on this bum, Corbin?


Unfortunately they are wasting Kurt's last match on Corbin


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This place gonna erupt for Cena 


Hahahahaha at Renee saying what a scum bag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It's funny to me how WWE had the tribute with all those great moments, yet they can't create any now...

I mean, there's a few like Seth winning at Mania 31, but I feel like they're far and few between.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This right here is the massive gap in talent and CHARISMA between generations. It's insane.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ya know...Corbin's not terrible compared to most of the Raw roster. He gets a ton of hate but he's a better promo than Seth, Reigns, Drew or Balor will ever be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

REY!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is awesome on the mic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh no


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> It's funny to me how WWE had the tribute with all those great moments, yet they can't create any now...
> 
> I mean, there's a few like Seth winning at Mania 31, but I feel like they're far and few between.


They can, they just don't want to


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cena would get the biggest pop of his life if he came out right now.


WWE: lol no


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Probably the best promo of Corbin's career.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


>












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112882223689064454


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf is Mysterio doing under Kurt's legs :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Angle's last match isn't really going to be against Corbin is it?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A Baron Corbin promo has been the best thing on this show tonight.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mysterio looks like a living Ed Hardy billboard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What happened to Kurt vs Rey?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am real late tuning in tonight, is the brand split over? Or are we seeing superstars on both shows because of Wrestlemania?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Wtf is Mysterio doing under Kurt's legs :lol


Shade?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle is like an adorable sweet old grandfather that you just wanna hug


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe trash Corbin is Angle’s last match


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Gah, Charlotte.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> People were asking for more Peyton after her match tonight :shrug
> 
> Weird to see you here :wtf


I'm mostly here for unch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Wtf is Mysterio doing under Kurt's legs :lol


Its an ode to the Steiner Brothers. Duh.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> Probably the best promo of Corbin's career.


I don't think he should be angle's last match but he is a pretty good heel, get's good heat.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Are they really putting The Riott Squad in the main event? Meh, that's me done anyway. Becky, you better not stand tall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark

Red dark outfit :banderas


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Feel like Corbin isn't getting his match on Sunday, mentioning the social media stuff specifically.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Everyone's fav blonde bimbo with the Chiclet teeth.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Been a good show so far, Corbin cut a great promo. He's improving a lot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:eyeroll Charlotte can you please just fuck off and retire already?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What happened to Kurt vs Rey?


it got shit canned


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

More geeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> A Baron Corbin promo has been the best thing on this show tonight.



Just admit the guys pretty good. Its okay to have an unpopular opinion.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

here comes mr flippy


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tired of the geeks


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Imagine how bone chilling Charlotte must look without makeup.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

God i love Black's entrance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The 6 woman tag is the main event tonight? :heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like both Ricochet and Aleister Black but for the love of god can we stop with them being a fucking tag team.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have made made lose interest in Black with all this teaming him up with Flipochet. This endless tag team tour should end already.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ya know...Corbin's not terrible compared to most of the Raw roster. He gets a ton of hate but he's a better promo than Seth, Reigns, Drew or Balor will ever be.


Was thinking the same. He's totally overexposed but he's not that bad


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

This show seems to be going at a million miles per hour. 

What is going to be left for the second half of the show other than the 6 women tag.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I am real late tuning in tonight, is the brand split over? Or are we seeing superstars on both shows because of Wrestlemania?




They’ve made such a mess of this year’s road to Wrestlemania, so everything’s all over the place until WM is over and they can start to get organised again


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I like both Ricochet and Aleister Black but for the love of god can we stop with them being a fucking tag team.


It was a fine way to introduce them for a few weeks, but it has now run its course.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Imagine how bone chilling Charlotte must look without makeup.


Whatever you do don't google her leaks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

roblewis87 said:


> This show seems to be going at a million miles per hour.
> 
> What is going to be left for the second half of the show other than the 6 women tag.


Stupid shit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> This show seems to be going at a million miles per hour.
> 
> What is going to be left for the second half of the show other than the 6 women tag.


More SNL/Strowman garbage and Lashley/Balor nonsense


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just admit the guys pretty good. Its okay to have an unpopular opinion.


Now if he would only use Deep 6 as his finisher...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god this company at times


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The 6 woman tag is the main event tonight? :heston




Becky Charlotte and Ronda are the WM main event and this is the go home show. Of course they’re gonna be the main event


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Whatever you do don't google her leaks.


To be fair, she did get her tits fixed since then


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Imagine how bone chilling Charlotte must look without makeup.


She makes Sarah Jessica Parker look ok by comparison.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883211154153472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883348165328896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883543774986240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883718958563328
:batista3


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> This show seems to be going at a million miles per hour.
> 
> What is going to be left for the second half of the show other than the 6 women tag.


Reigns/McIntyre face off
Alexa
Braun being involved with silly shit
Maybe Triple H promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, your tag champs with a jobber entrace.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is Strowman v the SNL Betas up there with Michael Cole v Lawler as two of the worst WM feuds of all time?


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

commercial.here in Canada advertised shiel reunion for montreal shake up. spoiler or error xp?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big incoming brawl


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The 6 woman tag is the main event tonight? :heston


The 3 women who are main eventing WM are main eventing Monday night RAW yes. What a shocking revelation.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Corbin is a good heel, he can talk, he has a great theme, good finishing moves. 

Wasn't a fan of the dirty long haired metal look, the GM look isn't much better either, but if they can tidy that side of him up, he is good. 

Been overexposed like others say, but his heel heat is genuine and it's not pure go away heat. 

He is the perfect cover if they are hiding Cena or Taker to end up facing Kurt instead.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So how are Black/Ricochet breaking up?

Going separate ways as faces or one turns heel?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Champions with the jobber entrance fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, your tag champs with a jobber entrace.


There a tag team in the WWE. We shouldn't expect anything else


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could see the Revival dropping the tag titles tonight. They don't want to be in this company anymore and I can't blame them.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why do this big match long intro? Seems obvious Revival losing the belts tonight. They're B plus players.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The Revival are fucked in WWE.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Please don't tell me I'm not the only one who doesn't like this ring announcer... he just sounds weird to me, lol. I miss Roberts.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They need to change the designs of both tag team belts and revitalise both tag divisions because they are both deader than dead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> The Revival are fucked in WWE.


AEW, AEW, AEW!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The Queen :mark
> 
> Red dark outfit :banderas




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112885293953146880


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This match is kinda fresh.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883211154153472
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112883348165328896
> 
> ...


Got to go look at prime Kurt Angle matches after this show is over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Becky Charlotte and Ronda are the WM main event and this is the go home show. Of course they’re gonna be the main event


I am not saying that for them, but for the stupid match against the Jobber Squad, they should do a promo segment instead of fighting jobbers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112885293953146880


Triple H: She did?! I don't feel different.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

roblewis87 said:


> Corbin is a good heel, he can talk, he has a great theme, good finishing moves.
> 
> Wasn't a fan of the dirty long haired metal look, the GM look isn't much better either, but if they can tidy that side of him up, he is good.
> 
> ...


His problem is that he’s a geek.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

These are the kind of matches I hate. 4 guys who never get to talk. Why should I care about seeing them play fight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I am not saying that for them, but for the stupid match against the Jobber Squad, they should do a promo segment instead of fighting jobbers


How about the swerve and letting Riott Squad win tonight?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> These are the kind of matches I hate. 4 guys who never get to talk. Why should I care about seeing them play fight?


but they flip

instant 10/10


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am not saying that for them, but for the stupid match against the Jobber Squad, they should do a promo segment instead of fighting jobbers




Another promo segment for the main event of the go home show? They’ve done so many at this point. At least this is something different, seeing how they manage as a team and then the eventual scuffle afterwards


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I am not saying that for them, but for the stupid match against the Jobber Squad, they should do a promo segment instead of fighting jobbers


It is just a setup to lead into a brawl to close the show. Charlotte already alluded to it with her warning telling Ronda and Becky to stay away from her after the match. It is also making people wonder if one of them will be left out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> The Revival are fucked in WWE.


everybody called it from day one, that revival going to the main shows would kill their wwe careers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> The 6 woman tag is the main event tonight? :heston


Like, yeah. Of course. Are you kidding?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

the_hound said:


> everybody called it from day one, that revival going to the main shows would kill their wwe careers.


So pretty much like every other NXT call up then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of these ppl in this thread...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> everybody called it from day one, that revival going to the main shows would kill their wwe careers.




It’s ridiculous that what is supposed to be a promotion is actually a demotion for most


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Some of these ppl in this thread...


Wachoo mean?! 

Haha!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Black and Ricochet to become Undisputed tag team champions (RAW/NXT)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice move by Dash.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival vs Young Bucks in AEW?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Himiko said:


> It’s ridiculous that what is supposed to be a promotion is actually a demotion for most


You have to wonder how the guys in nxt get it so right but the folks for the main shows get it so wrong and not just wrong, but badly fucking wrong


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Revival vs Young Bucks in AEW?


I'd buy that for a dollar


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn this is good. Please don't let my boos lose the belts tonight...!!! x.o


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate those overdramatic last minute kickouts. They’re a dime a dozen these days


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Literally never seen the Revival guy's "finishing" move until now lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> You have to wonder how the guys in nxt get it so right but the folks for the main shows get it so wrong and not just wrong, but badly fucking wrong


One is ran by Triple H and the other is ran by Vince. There's your answer.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

that was a cool heel finish

not gonna lie


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Whack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Another promo segment for the main event of the go home show? They’ve done so many at this point. At least this is something different, seeing how they manage as a team and then the eventual scuffle afterwards


I don't see them winning anything by teaming up and burying the Squad for the 6842323876429 time


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahahahaha!!!! Yessss! Thank you Dawson for causing that slick ass count out victory! ^_^


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bahaha awesome, exactly what Heel teams are supposed to do!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a really good match. I hope the Revival get to show off what they can do at Mania


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CHARLEH 
CHARLEH
CHALEHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm dying at Ronda's punches while being interviewed :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cringarific promo by Rousey...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So many Charly segments tonight :mark:


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rousey is so painful, cant wait for her to leave


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

No one wants to see Ronda's 'stand-up'.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

great greasy win there. good match.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I don't see them winning anything by teaming up and burying the Squad for the 6842323876429 time


They will win then do a big brawl after with security and wrestlers coming out to break it up most likely.

"OH MY WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!"

:cole


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They really put in Brutus :kobelol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> No one wants to see Ronda's 'stand-up'.


So you're saying she actually has a stand up?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> They really put in Brutus :kobelol


Hogan got em' in.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ronda sure looks tough punching the air. She wasn't so tough the last 2 times a real opponent was in front of her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112891098513465345


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They will win then do a big brawl after with security and wrestlers coming out to break it up most likely.
> 
> "OH MY WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!"
> 
> :cole


And Charlotte will do a moonsault to the outside where all the people are gonna catch her and fall down


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee's outfit would look so much better without that black shirt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh the SNL geeks again...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ECIII and Trump got the same skin... da fugg.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa :banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braun has turned into such a joke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN vs backstage crew?!

LMFAO!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bad


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance but did like the SNL guys make fun of Braun or something to start all this?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dasha wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DREW!!!!!!

The REAL Chosen One!!!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Did Vince owe Lorne Michaels a favor or something?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Okay we get it, Reigns is likely winning Sunday. No need to make McIntyre look too strong against him.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man that selling by Roman looked so believable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What makes Drew a psychopath? Because he beats up people? WWE sucks a meaningful character development.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The big news in that segment. Roman Reigns hair was dry.. John Oliver: 2 - WWE: 0


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

This raw is so bad as usual, what has happened to the wwe, they didn't used to be this bad,


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, so the 6 Woman's tag match isn't the main event...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great, time for the Riott Squad to get jobbed out yet again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp Roman is definitely winning this Sunday


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is RAW ending at 10 or something...they're packing everything into these 2 first hours.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Complaining on Twitter worked for Breeze, he made it to RAW even twice today.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> Did Vince owe Lorne Michaels a favor or something?


SNL is on NBC, who owns USA.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Jobb Squad incoming


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

cainkopeland said:


> This raw is so bad as usual, what has happened to the wwe, they didn't used to be this bad,


Watch SDL tomorrow for a much better product.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess it is not the main event

Man, the Squad can't buy a reaction to save their lives


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so this is not main eventing? Interesting...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Drew and Roman combined have zero charimsa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Corbin vs Rey main eventing? Makes no fuckin sense that this goes on now


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The real WM streak is officially broken (Roman main eventing)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Makes me think that Rey & Corbin will close the show.. Maybe Cena comes back tonight?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Corbin vs Rey main eventing? Makes no fuckin sense that this goes on now




Ha seriously? Wtf? Unless it involves some swerve with Corbin being taken outta the Angle match at WM, then this is just a ridiculous choice for the main event


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Hmm so what's the main event?? Probably surprise Undertaker appearance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh I was about to hit up the 7 Eleven too lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GUYS MELTZER RUMORS!! RIOT SQUAD ARE REALLY GOING TO WIN THIS TIME!! 1000% SOLID BACKSTAGE NEWS!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It sucks Paige got hurt the last time.

Paige/Mandy/Sonya was an interesting stable.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Cena gotta return otherwise, how the hell are they ending the go home raw for wrestlemania?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> The real WM streak is officially broken (Roman main eventing)


Mannn, I'd rather see that triple threat as the main event than Roman in his 5th straight :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't not believe KO came back and they have him doing the KO Show instead of in a feud of some kind for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly and Becky :mark: :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky, please stop with the "weirdo"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

by god becky is so cringe, you talk about rousey and her promos being jibberish and fast, what the fuck did becky even say?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Hmm so what's the main event?? Probably surprise Undertaker appearance.


Taker since he abandoned SDL. (And the Kofi/Bryan stuff is good and needs to close SDL.)

Or Cena because it's Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Diesel just ran down Diesel.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112894126909939713


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Real shit Becky


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ugh I was about to hit up the 7 Eleven too lol


7 Eleven still have slurpees?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Another boring promo by this forums little darling.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

the_hound said:


> by god becky is so cringe, you talk about rousey and her promos being jibberish and fast, what the fuck did becky even say?


This , her accent is so fucking thick


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> 7 Eleven still have slurpees?


Of course, those are like a staple of 7 Eleven


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte with my favorite outfit like at the Rumble :banderas


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> 7 Eleven still have slurpees?


Yup lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Liv and Peyton need to get bent over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte lookin' kinda good tonight... eh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There is 1 babyface and 5 heels in this Six woman tag match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing how good of a promo heel Ronda would be if she didn't speak at 600 mph.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte ignoring Ronda and glossing over her :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Most awkward Ronda entrance and promo ever tonight?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> What makes Drew a psychopath? Because he beats up people? WWE sucks a meaningful character development.


He not so much as a psychopath as much as he's just a stoic dude.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wtf is this new attire Becky, bring back her normal sexy attire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte ignoring Ronda and glossing over her :lol


Wish we could all do that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What is closing the show?

Cena???????

Lmfao if it's Drew and Roman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

charlotte and liv lezzing it off


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Amazing how good of a promo heel Ronda would be if she didn't speak at 600 mph.


I've been bashing Ronda's mic work since the beginning, but someone mentioned that she has some kind of speech disorder so I felt bad for her. Maybe she just gets excited and can't do the proper delivery. I still think they rushed her way too fast to become champ.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Most awkward Ronda entrance and promo ever tonight?




She has absolutely had worse promos. The “ice and advil bitch” promo backstage was worse. I hadn’t a clue what she said for most of that promo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You just know Vince has been reluctantly pushed into letting the women close by Steph.

He's putting them below Roman-Drew on Raw lol.

If he had it his way and could get away with it Roman would be in the UC match and closing WM as champion.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> Liv and Peyton need to get bent over.


The fuck are you even talking about ? :reigns :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks Sara Logan is pretty cute?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like that reverse texas cloverleaf that sarah has on Becky.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> I've been bashing Ronda's mic work since the beginning, but someone mentioned that she has some kind of speech disorder so I felt bad for her. Maybe she just gets excited and can't do the proper delivery. I still think they rushed her way too fast to become champ.




In her defence, in real life when you’re really angry, you do talk fast and begin to rant. You don’t talk really slow, emphasising every single word. But she does need to slow it down a bit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk_316 said:


> Most awkward Ronda entrance and promo ever tonight?


Her entrance would be better if they changed her music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is kinda dead for this match


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruby looks 100x better with long hair.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ronda with the throat punch :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> I've been bashing Ronda's mic work since the beginning, but someone mentioned that she has some kind of speech disorder so I felt bad for her. Maybe she just gets excited and can't do the proper delivery. I still think they rushed her way too fast to become champ.


Just looked it up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629283199705817088


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte destroyed that one guard :sodone


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"these three men" LMAO


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Sound like Cole said, "Three men".


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is kinda dead for this match


 Tired of herstory being rammed down their throats.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"Trying to seperate these 3 men" :cole :kobelol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law enforcement?!

GETTTT the fugg outta here!!!

Ooooooo y'all see that close up on Ronda's AZZ!!!

DAYUMMM!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That black security guard is a better bumper than 80% of the roster :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

GURL POWERRRR


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bad lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Those fake guns.. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The amount of security men that have been sacrificed in this feud 

This was a really good brawl


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

so... what's the last hour for?

Taker return?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Law enforcement?!
> 
> GETTTT the fugg outta here!!!
> 
> ...


Pancake.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Lmao they'll all end up in the slammer together.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This setting up a prison cell Brazzers scene?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVERYBODY GETS HANDCUFFED!!!!*


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> Liv and Peyton need to get bent over.


The fuck are you even talking about ? :wtf :lol


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Charlotte you moron. You have priors for assault, you might not make it out in time for Wrestlemania!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok this segment was really good. I hope the main event is a blood fest, it's no DQ after all, being a triple threat


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ngl interested to see what closes, must be something big if the women's PR is playing second fiddle.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn that was a stiff shot by Charlotte!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold Cringe


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why haven't they used the tasers yet? sheesh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I had to step away for a minute why are all of them getting "Arrested"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like a bunch of drunk underage girls being sent to the drunk tank.

Just pathetic.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Who booked this shit?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You have to admit, that was really fun! Crowd were loving it! Pumped for this WM match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats how you sell it, what was til the cuffing police showed up.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, you have seen things like this before Cole.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] Charlotte giving that black cop shiet like her racist daddy!

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cant believe this is gonna close the fucken Wrestlemania. The worst part is theres nothing better...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If that was meant to make me excited for that match they have failed miserably


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> Who booked this shit?


A retarded chimp


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

WWE killed a red hot, simple feud that wrote itself with this overbooked crap.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Taker since he abandoned SDL. (And the Kofi/Bryan stuff is good and needs to close SDL.)
> 
> Or Cena because it's Cena.


Won't surprise me. Taker vs Elias would excite me for sure.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man, Charlotte’s gear accentuates her ass and tits so beautifully.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Laughable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

really? :lmao


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Ronda: "We pay your salary, not Vince" :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

STUNT WINDOW!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment is pretty good. Fuck what yall think :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> [email protected] Charlotte giving that black cop shiet like her racist daddy!
> 
> Bwahahahaha!


Proof of Ric Flair being racist?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my God this is the dumbest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, put Ronda and Becky in the same car. Real fucking smart guys. :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How dumb do you have to be to put them in the same cop car.:lol

This whole thing is grade A fuckery.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

okay they're going a little overboard with this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking hilarious


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What is the hell is going on?!

Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This really should’ve main evented tonight’s Raw


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is fucking TREMENDOUS. Guarantee Pritchard produced this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was pretty dope not gonna lie :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These "cops" should know better than to put them in the same car!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

This is getting Peter and the chicken from Family Guy levels of ridiculous.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This segment is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is so stupidly awesome.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Why the fuck would you put them in the same car? LMAO


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

When will this shit wamen feminist borefest end?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Omg fucking lol


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

What a cluster fuck this shit is


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Episode of Cops with trailer trash. "That's my man you bitch."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Keystone Cops :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

VINCE RUSSO CONFIRMED AS HEAD WRITER FOR TONIGHT'S RAW :heston

I CAN'T BREATHE :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That knee by Charlotte


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

All the wasted guards in this feud for the sake of herstory who Brock could have ran through :mj2

Now that would have been awesome to watch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seriously.. If it took this many real cops to subdue 3 women and cause this much damage to other people and police equipment.. The entire squad would be fired.. That was 3 Stooges level of comedy..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

best thing ever


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Haha this has gotten next level ridiculous, I love it!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder how they will follow that lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This is great. Seriously what the fuck do ya'll want?

Should've ended the show actually, unless there' more...


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

We’Re MaKiNg HeRsToRy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> When will this shit wamen feminist borefest end?


When Rhonda leaves and they don't need the division to push her PR stunt ass anymore


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cmon guys that was AMAZING! [emoji2] I loved that!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Crowd was hot for that. It was a bit overdone, but it served its purpose. I was highly entertained and I'm more pumped for the main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, they have topped the tug-of-war as the cringiest go home angle :applause


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That was so dumb but I loved it :lol


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

That was so bad it was GREAT.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm genuinely embarrassed to be a wrestling fan right now, even more so than usual. 

That was next level cringe. ...god


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

holy shit that was great hahahahahaha


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I enjoyed the fuck out of that segment! Great stuff!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was a spectacular level of fuckery.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They just don't give a shit anymore :heston

Anyway, that segment was amusing to me for the wrong reasons :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that segment was a level of jumping the shark scientists thought IMPOSSIBRU


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was awesome. Bruce clearly produced that stuff in the back.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

That was hilariously bad. Like the good way of dumb


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

At least the wamen won't close out Raw now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That segment was good stuff, complete and total fuckery :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Shining Wizard in a cop car was next level....loved it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao

:sodone


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great segment!! Good old school fun. Ronda should have stolen the car though. Haha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they went a bit overboard with that. I mean if this was real there would of been some serious charges involved.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am at raw and that was epic lol everyone here was hyped lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup - that crossed into the "so bad it was good" territory..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Show's over, folks. The best fuckery in wrestling I've seen in years. Oh


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I can't wait to watch that later. That was just so good and so bad at the same time. Overall, I enjoyed it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was dope shut up :lmao


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Are we getting a week of "the ME is in jeopardy" now?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm genuinely embarrassed to be a wrestling fan right now, even more so than usual.
> 
> That was next level cringe. ...god


There is a certain point where it's so bad it becomes good.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They put Ronda and Becky in the same car :lol :lol :lol :lol

Becky telegraphed the window smash by keeping her head down the entire time she was in the car, don't blame her though lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t give a shit what anyone says...

- Bautistas segment was awesome

- Ronda/Charlotte/Becky segment was so entertaining...I don’t care if it was overdone or whatever that segment made me laugh and watch every second of it...and Ronda ramming thncop car= priceless


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You’re all a bunch of whiners. That was incredibly entertaining! They genuinely seemed like they wanted to murder each other. And it has me pumped for their match on WM


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Some of ya'll grumpy asses need to take your cynical asses elsewhere. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean the majority agree. It was a pretty damn cool segment. Overdone a bit, but it was hardly cringe.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Some great cheap shots in there, Rousey popping windows and driving somehow in cuffs, hillarious. 

Great cops :/


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Wtf is Rene wearing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was some attitude-era shit right there.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

It wasn’t bad. Where u embarrassed when angle brought a milk truck into the arena. To was dope as hell and the fans here in the arena are freaking hyped and we cheered the heck out of it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf is renee wearing tonight


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm at RAW tonight. No clue what I just watched (Becky/Charlotte/Ronda). But the crowd fuckin loved it. Lmao.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

That segment was fucking radical and if you don't agree it's because you're dumb and wrong


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mikey Mike said:


> Wtf is Rene wearing?


Guessing at this point she's going to quit right after WrestleMania a la AJ Lee.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Yea my section popped hard lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> wtf is renee wearing tonight


The "When you want to wear a sundress but aren't allowed dress"


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ronda Stealing the car


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SDL will top that clusterfugg tomorrow for sure.

I give em credit for trying though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd was hot for that shit. A little fuckery and all over the place, but to call it terrible or cringy?.. Nah, fam.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

finalnight said:


> There is a certain point where it's so bad it becomes good.


That wasn't it. I literally turned off my television I was cringing so hard.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

So, was Lacey Evans sent back to NXT?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they call up Evens if this is all she is going to do??


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

not enough cop cars for Charlotte haha


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Good Lord, thought they stopped with this Lacey shit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

what even is she


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mania is Sunday and we have trash Heavy Machinery and Evans fpalm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Chad Gable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> So, was Lacey Evans sent back to NXT?


lacey evans is gonna be the nazi guard at the "local detention facility" we will get to see in tonight's last segment of raw where those "cops" will leave ronda becky and charlotte uncuffed alone in a cinderblock room with 3 sledgehammers just happening to be on the floor and then OMG THEY'LL BUST OUT THROUGH THE WALL AND BRAWL INTO THE STREET SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> So, was Lacey Evans sent back to NXT?


You spoke too soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time Lacey Evans comes out, I'm like "who is thi...Oh, it's just her" :eyeroll


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least they did something entertaining with the women, I enjoyed it. Just dumb attitude-era type entertainment. Yeah it was bad but fuck it lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Weird comment...but Lacey has a sexy back. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So they see Roode and Gable as jobbers to have their match get interrupted like that?

Fuggin sad man!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I just started watching about 30 minutes ago. Looked back and saw that Batista promo. GOAT promo. :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao I just saw the video on twitter, what the fuck was that :lmao

It was like some bad skit on a crappy comedy show.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie and Emma did it better, Lacey.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RIP Bobby Roodes career


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

So Roode and Gable buried now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Turn Roode tonight please!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They wanna remind us that Lacey Evans exists, but they don’t wanna remind us how shit a wrestler she is. Hence the random pointless entrances


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd was hot for that shit. A little fuckery and all over the place, but to call it terrible or cringy?.. Nah, fam.


The cops putting Becky and Ronda in the same vehicle, with them proceeding to throwing the most pitiful looking kicks I've ever seen in the backseat?

That was an overload of cringe. It looked like a really, really, really bad comedy movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Lmao I just saw the video on twitter, what the fuck was that :lmao
> 
> It was like some bad skit on a crappy comedy show.


Complete fuckery, I found it fun


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Heel turn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> lacey evans is gonna be the nazi guard at the "local detention facility" we will get to see in tonight's last segment of raw where those "cops" will leave ronda becky and charlotte uncuffed alone in a cinderblock room with 3 sledgehammers just happening to be on the floor and then OMG THEY'LL BUST OUT THROUGH THE WALL AND BRAWL INTO THE STREET SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT


So Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That shit was straight out of Jerry Springer, when is Becky going to come out and say she's the father of Ronda's baby?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Big E & Xaiver turns on Kofi.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

You guys complain about cringe, this Lacey shit is cringe, not that Ronda/Charlotte/Becky segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Capo said:


> Heel turn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon.... Roode is thinking about it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> So Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS?


Beaver Ilse She-Cleavage of the Gestapo


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Turn Roode tonight please!


They are trying to a little foreshadowing - I hope..


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That Lynch, Flair, Rousey segment was fine at first, but then became retarded the moment they started kicking each other like overgrown toddlers.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are really doing this with Braun?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Big E & Xaiver turns on Kofi.


I think they will after Kofi wins, ala Evolution style. Or if Kofi loses, they will turn on him for squandering an opportunity they fought so hard to help him get.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You guys complain about cringe, this Lacey shit is cringe, not that Ronda/Charlotte/Becky segment.


They're both cringe. Thankfully Lacey fucks off after 10 seconds though.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

McNugget said:


> That segment was fucking radical and if you don't agree it's because you're dumb and wrong


Allie Dies in Rosemary's Arms on Impact wrestling


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man, Charlotte’s gear accentuates her ass and tits so beautifully.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DOTL said:


> That Lynch, Flair, Rousey segment was fine at first, but then became retarded the moment they started kicking each other like overgrown toddlers.


well its not like they can use there hands to hit each other


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> I think they will after Kofi wins, ala Evolution style. Or if Kofi loses, they will turn on him for squandering an opportunity they fought so hard to help him get.




I would think that, but New Day have repeatedly said they refuse to be split up, makes me think they won’t [emoji2370]


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> They are really doing this with Braun?


Ridiculous how they have nothing for him at Mania this year. He was white hot and they refused to pull the trigger on him. Now he's stuck feuding with snl cast members.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112898984979390465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112899301280243712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112899595497959424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112900226908602369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112899777673510912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112899798988775424


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People saying that womens segment was good, but if it was Roman or Braun doing that same shit they would say it is cringey :lauren


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Of course, those are like a staple of 7 Eleven





prosperwithdeen said:


> Yup lol


Gotta do a White Castle style road trip to 7 Eleven lol.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> They're both cringe. Thankfully Lacey fucks off after 10 seconds though.


LOL, I know. He's acting like both being cringey is physically impossible or something.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> At least they did something entertaining with the women, I enjoyed it. Just dumb attitude-era type entertainment. Yeah it was bad but fuck it lol


This place would call the Austin beer truck segment "cringe"

It was big dumb fun. I loved it. They need to do more shit like that. Pro wrestling is supposed to be escapism, that was fun af.



Mordecay said:


> People saying that womens segment was good, but if it was Roman or Braun doing that same shit they would say it is cringey :lauren


Everything is "cringey" according to this place. Thank God WF wasn't around in the attitude era.

It was stupid and fun, like pro wrestling should be.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is your show before the biggest event of the year :ha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What the fuck happened to Braun? What a fall from grace.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


> well its not like they can use there hands to hit each other


It's not like they could have just ended the segment...


oh wait.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> People saying that womens segment was good, but if it was Roman or Braun doing that same shit they would say it is cringey :lauren




They’ve done it with the Shield more than once and the crowd were all over it

Stop hating! [emoji1672]


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Finally some Heavy Machinery up in this bizitch. 

Poor Braun deserves better, though. :armfold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Piehound said:


> They are trying to a little foreshadowing - I hope..


Roode needs a reboot as a top heel. ('16 Miz role)

Gable needs a reboot as an up and coming babyface.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I really can’t stand Strowman


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DOTL said:


> It's not like they could have just ended the segment...
> 
> 
> oh wait.


folk complain they don't build up matches but when they do, they still bitch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bum, Bu-Bu-dum

"I walk for miles inside this pit of danger." :mark:


----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)

I wish Braun would just vanish off my television forever.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

What the fuck are Matt and Jeff doing in that battle royal?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> People saying that womens segment was good, but if it was Roman or Braun doing that same shit they would say it is cringey :lauren


Braun would have broken out of those cuffs and probably toss those guys around with ease. I doubt he and Reigns would be put in a situation like that though, let alone IN THE SAME CAR. 

These cops can't pull apart for shit.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I really can’t stand Strowman


Why, because he's getting stuck with BS material?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Those two dudes could be the next James Ellsworth!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


> folk complain they don't build up matches but when they do, they still bitch


LOL. Once again, you act as if their hands were tied, no pun intended. They could have literally done ANYTHING. This is the same reason I can't take Stowman seriously.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Corbin is in the main, Cena is returning and taking his spot for Angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> folk complain they don't build up matches but when they do, they still bitch


You really can't fucking please this place fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bum, Bu-Bu-dum
> 
> "I walk for miles inside this pit of danger." :mark:


I thought it said pit of anger at first!

I was about to holler!

Haha!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roode needs a reboot as a top heel. ('16 Miz role)
> 
> Gable needs a reboot as an up and coming babyface.


Those really are the best roles for them both. 
Naturally its not what the WWE did with them..


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Donnie said:


> If Corbin is in the main, Cena is returning and taking his spot for Angle.


Don't tease me. Fuck, he'd get a GIANT pop too. I've been waiting years for BIG MATCH JOHN to get his respect from the crowd.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> You really can't fucking please this place fpalm


I'm sorry. Next time I will like a bunch of women in handcuffs kicking each other.

I promise.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Watching that Charlotte/Becky/Ronda segment (missed it first time), I would've thought that was a scene from a new Sacha Baron Cohen show if I didn't have context. Almost at a loss for a description for the ridiculousness.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Piehound said:


> Those really are the best roles for them both.
> Naturally its not what the WWE did with them..


When Roode turns heel, he needs to drop this current theme and add something more heelish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DOTL said:


> I'm sorry. Next time I will like a bunch of women in handcuffs kicking each other.
> 
> I promise.


It's not even all about tha... Nvm. Whatever you say, dude.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> What the fuck are Matt and Jeff doing in that battle royal?


Getting a WM paycheck because its all they be bothered with to think of for them....


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Watching that Charlotte/Becky/Ronda segment (missed it first time), I would've thought that was a scene from a new Sasha Cohen show if I didn't have context. Almost at a loss for a description for the ridiculousness.


Careful. That was honest promotional work right there. You're not suppose to think it was stupid, if some folk in this thread are to be believed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Watching that Charlotte/Becky/Ronda segment (missed it first time), I would've thought that was a scene from a new Sasha Cohen show if I didn't have context. Almost at a loss for a description for the ridiculousness.


 Benny Hill/Jerry Springer vibes :lol

Fine for the midcard but your main event? Not like any of them have the character, ability or charisma to pull something that ridiculous off.

Put Austin in it and he would have made it amazing, today's crappy segments is proof of how special he was to pull stuff like that off when it comes off cringey and embarrassing by others today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I thought it said pit of anger at first!
> 
> I was about to holler!
> 
> Haha!


lol I just can't get Batista's theme out of my head right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin main eventing the go home show before Mania :lmao


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Stop whining it was awesome. I am at the arena and the fans loved it and it got a standing ovation. If it was terrible the fans would clown it but we all loved it.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The main event is Rey vs Corbin? Holy hell...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn Balor has not been in one interesting feud ever


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*They've ruined the main event" "It's overbooked" "Becky has cooled off".

_*Meanwhile the crowd eats it all up*._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112899558453989376:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol That fucking stutter step, Charlotte da god.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Corbin main eventing the go home show before Mania :lmao


 Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol fake smoke fuck outta here WWE.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Finn has to lose after that holy shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And there it goes.. WWE just made "The Demon" cringe.....


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Hold a sec. WM is gonna be like 8 hrs long right? And it's STARTING AT 5? Shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd literally didn't react at all.

:trips8


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

well, that look goofy


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Demon is the dumb and not intimidating whatsoever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish they did more with The Demon.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Imagine if that was Brock witnessing the Demon. He would have laughed at that shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How long has it been since Cena's been gone?

Swear can't remember him doing anything since Taker last year.

I might actually have to watch this live.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Strategize said:


> *They've ruined the main event" "It's overbooked" "Becky has cooled off".
> 
> _*Meanwhile the crowd eats it all up*._
> 
> ...


Yup, that was nice. Very nice..


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why does the demon need to come out? He's doing so well as just Finn Balor, and he already beat Lashley and Lio all on his own.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They cgi'd smoke over Balor. They couldn't put a fog machine near him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now when you wanna call something "cringe".. That right there was cringe af.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

The reason some of u can’t enjoy wwe is because u over analyze everything. I don’t understand if u don’t like it then watch something else. I have never come across a group of people that hate a product but still watch it, it makes no sense. Just enjoy the good part of the product and don’t stress yourself.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bobby Lashley having to try extra hard to look angry since he has no eyebrows


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Put your god damned tongue back in your mouth ffs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was sooooo cringe. :tripsscust


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Corbin main eventing the go home show before Mania :lmao


You realize it's to set up something bigger right?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Finn and Lashley competing for wrestling meme of the year.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Now when you wanna call something "cringe".. That right there was cringe af.


Once again, there's enough cringe to go around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They’ve done it with the Shield more than once and the crowd were all over it
> 
> Stop hating!


Show me a segment were all three Shield guys were handcuffed at the same time and kicking people and destroying police cars


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Donnie said:


> How long has it been since Cena's been gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The tag match on SD with Becky Lynch a few months ago


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

Crowd in my Section actually had a small "Jerry Jerry Jerry!" chant going for the Triple Threat brawl. Absurd. Lmao. Biggest pop of the night at its conclusion.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a waste of time, plus base Finn Balor fought Brock; but he pulls out the Demon for Bobby Lashley? lmao ok


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol I just can't get Batista's theme out of my head right now.







^Top guy we shoulda got as FOTC instead of Cena.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Put your tongue back in your damn mouth. 

This is a cringe fest, good lord.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> The reason some of u can’t enjoy wwe is because u over analyze everything. I don’t understand if u don’t like it then watch something else. I have never come across a group of people that hate a product but still watch it, it makes no sense. Just enjoy the good part of the product and don’t stress yourself.


You're right about one thing. you have to drop all critical thinking to like some of this stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Imagine if that was Brock witnessing the Demon. He would have laughed at that shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If anyone wants an idea of how long Mania is, you could watch Fellowship of the Ring (seemingly a 20 hour movie imo.) and Return of the King and have about a little under a hour left before Mania is done.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You realize it's to set up something bigger right?


Yeah, his victory at Wrestlemania hahahaha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Donnie said:


> How long has it been since Cena's been gone?
> 
> Swear can't remember him doing anything since Taker last year.
> 
> I might actually have to watch this live.


Last time he was on tv was around the Royal Rumble, when he got "injured" by McIntyre and missed the Rumble


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I don’t really understand why they chose that song for the theme song to Wrestlemania  “I’ll be running till the love runs out”? Not much of a fight-feel to it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the crowd just went silent for rey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Himiko said:


> I don’t really understand why they chose that song for the theme song to Wrestlemania  “I’ll be running till the love runs out”? Not much of a fight-feel to it


Isn't that most WWE themes these days?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the ME?







..Somethings going down.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Hilarious. He brings out the “demon” for the IC title against Bobby Lashley. But is just normal old Finn against Brock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin cuts a great promo and now Cena gonna bury him for the second time likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

there's a lot of 1v1 matches at WM


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That photo they’re using for HHH in the WM match card looks photoshopped to fucking BITS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> That photo they’re using for HHH in the WM match card looks photoshopped to fucking BITS


It is. His head looks weird in it.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

The Capo said:


> Hilarious. He brings out the “demon” for the IC title against Bobby Lashley. But is just normal old Finn against Brock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just wwe for ya lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

When did Corbin become the most over heel in WWE? :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

https://youtu.be/ntBPCXecjTo

A real go-home show before the biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Isn't that most WWE themes these days?




They usually have lyrics that are a bit more relevant to the show, eg. The Evolution PPV has a theme song about women’s empowerment etc. And Wrestlemania theme songs are usually about celebration lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> When did Corbin become the most over heel in WWE? :lol




Bout time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> It is. His head looks weird in it.




They stuck his new head onto his old body. Not very well I might add [emoji2960]


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If this doesn't end in Corbin being scrubbed from the WM match.. WF is going to rage quit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112903841383628802


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> They stuck his new head onto his old body. Not very well I might add [emoji2960]


Very much.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Why is this main eventing the WM raw go home show lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Bout time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My boy.

Almost everyone on this site hated him when he got called up in 2016.

Only me and like one or two people liked Corbin.

And like me and one other person liked Mojo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And Mysterios knee just died again..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

To each his own, but I like Corbin in this role. Not saying he is a transcendent talent or anything, but he is a big guy with a great finish that can move well in the ring, and out of it he really embraces being a true irredeemable heel, which SO FEW in the business today are willing to do and he gets rewarded with legit heat.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm expecting JJJJAAAAHHHN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAHHHHHHHHHH SOON


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin > Braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> If this doesn't end in Corbin being scrubbed from the WM match.. WF is going to rage quit


It would just make zero sense if there wasn't a pay off as to why this is the ME, the last RAW before Mania. Knowing WWE, I wouldn't even be surprised if nothing even came about lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My boy.
> 
> Almost everyone on this site hated him when he got called up in 2016.
> 
> ...




I’m that other person I think since I like both of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It will be a bit weird if they just randomly have John Cena come out and decide he’s getting the match, and Corbin is just out. I hope it makes sense storyline wise. But it’s WWE so it won’t


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Time for Mysterio to ride off into the sunset with Angle


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reys hurt.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Boring chants


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After Mania, it's time to put Corbin on a nice ass chopper and give him a serious push.

Or maybe give him a bike after he wins a world title.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You know you’ve made quite a mess of things when you have people actually clamouring for John fucking Cena


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Himiko said:


> I don’t really understand why they chose that song for the theme song to Wrestlemania [emoji848] “I’ll be running till the love runs out”? Not much of a fight-feel to it


They used it years ago for a B ppv. Most of the music they use these days are garbage anyway.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> After Mania, it's time to put Corbin on a nice ass chopper and give him a serious push.




Needs to be a chickenshit heel though. Not weak but a chickenshit none the less. He plays a slimy fuck so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Reys hurt.


I'm convinced it's real. The way he landed was awkward as fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> Time for Mysterio to ride off into the sunset with Angle


Mysterio is in way way way more better condition than Angle lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this for real?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Why is this the main event? Bring out Big Match John


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Imagine a go-home RAW before WM ending like this during the Attitude/Ruthless Aggression eras?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't believe Corbin and Mysterio is the go home match. They should get rid of the 3 hour format if they can't keep viewers interested til the end of the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So the go home show to Mania main event is Baron Corbin vs Rey Mysterio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Taker or Cena coming out after Corbin beats the shiet outta Rey Rey?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i feel like this is some sort of weird bad dream here, this is the main event WTF


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're really closing the go home for wrestlemania with random mid card program? Lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the worst go-home show to a WM I've ever seen and I've been watching for awhile. Good chance if WM is a shit-show, I'm not watching anywhere near as much anymore. This is terrible stuff.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang. SD is miles better than RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

3 mins is enough time for Jawn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow no Cena?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Baron FTW fuck haters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is trash


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's it? Really? That's how you close the show you're trying to pander and beg people to buy your biggest PPV of the year.. With some random midcard match.... Wow...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> They used it years ago for a B ppv. Most of the music they use these days are garbage anyway.




Do you think? I’ve been loving their theme songs lately. The one for TGRR was great, and for Royal Rumble and Fastlane. There was a few more I can’t think of at the moment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WEAK.

Ugh.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

No words


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Worst go home show to Mania ever. They really don’t care anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The final segment on the go home Raw to WM35 was Corbin and Angle :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Jaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnn :rollins


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Can't believe Corbin and Mysterio is the go home match. They should get rid of the 3 hour format if they can't keep viewers interested til the end of the show.




Never should have gone to the 3 hour format at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't like the woman's segment to much (with all that cop car stuff), but that would of been more exciting way to end Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The woman screaming in the audience is GAS


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yall aint getting Cena vs. Angle. Let the shit go. Angle is gonna put Corbin over. Fucking deal.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

...............that's how they end the go-home RAW before WM?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

With that riveting main event-- I'll be sure to watch WM via 'other means' this Sunday.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> This is the worst go-home show to a WM I've ever seen and I've been watching for awhile. Good chance if WM is a shit-show, I'm not watching anywhere near as much anymore. This is terrible stuff.


There's always SDL, NXT?

Fugg Raw.. they need to just send their best people to SDL and let the blue brand run things.

But it shouldn't even be that way since RAW is supposed to be the premiere show.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My god what an awful go home show


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

So rey fights Joe for us title but lost to Corbin. That ending of raw absolutely sucked, it should have ended with the womem getting arrested, that made so much more sense as an ending.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Why the fuck didn't the crazy womens shit main event? I'm guessing it's because they know the 3rd hour would tank.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch. Should of ended it with the Women beating up the guys.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wait that's it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a lame way to close the show.

Oh well, the women's fuckery segment was the best part of the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They tank the 3rd hour, yet don't want to give it up because they make more money. Hilarious that a show on TV peaks in the middle and literally tells you not to finish.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

RAW after the show: Ambrose comes out to big pop. Takes out Corbin and celebrates.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Therapy said:


> That's it? Really? That's how you close the show you're trying to pander and beg people to buy your biggest PPV of the year.. With some random midcard match.... Wow...


That was like putting Rock/Austin in the middle of the final Smackdown episode before WrestleMania x7.

That women segment should have closed tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They should've just filled the third hour with the car rides to the police station.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man I have never said this bc I have never meant it but if Mania sucks ass I may need to find other shit to watch with my time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are you guys shocked lol. They dont care about the third hour. They had everything they cared about on before 1015.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I totally forgot we also have SDL tomorrow night lol. Let’s see how they end that go home show


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Did they really just end their Mania go home Raw with a Baron Corbin singles match? 

I'm going to Mania for the 1st time after being a fan for 25 years and it honestly quite possibly might be the last WWE show I ever watch. It's that bad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> That was like putting Rock/Austin in the middle of the final Smackdown episode before WrestleMania x7.
> 
> .



And having X factor main event that go home show


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys shocked lol. They dont care about the third hour. They had everything they cared about on before 1015.


I remember a time when they did care about the 3rd hour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the show










>


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

I stayed up till 4am for this fucking shit?!


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

They didn’t put anything good in that last 45 minutes because they are shielding all of the big matches from the horrid hour 3 ratings they are expecting. That stuff matters to them.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Did they really just end their Mania go home Raw with a Baron Corbin singles match?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to Mania for the 1st time after being a fan for 25 years and it honestly quite possibly might be the last WWE show I ever watch. It's that bad.




Keep in mind, what is a WWE PPV’s best friend? 

Low expectations!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know this will be extremely unpopular, but I really like what Corbin has been doing lately. I know everyone wanted Cena/Angle, but Kurt putting over Corbin is the smarter way to go.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I tuned in at the end and thought I was imagining on the go-home Raw before Mania seeing Baron Corbin vs Rey Mysterio in the Main Event. And worse yet, Corbin won clean. Sadly I wasn’t imagining.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> That was like putting Rock/Austin in the middle of the final Smackdown episode before WrestleMania x7.
> 
> That women segment should have closed tonight.


I agree, but the third hour ALWAYS dies. They wanted people to see the segment, so you could argue they made the right call.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Despite what the revisionist history marks will tell you-- shows like tonight are PROOF that WWE used to be light-years better than it is today.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Seth Rollins segment + attack

- Batista video package + short promo

- Kurt Angle/Baron Corbin/Rey Mysterio segment + Angle career promo package + attack 

- Drew McIntyre attacks Roman Reigns backstage

- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair/Ronda Rousey getting arrested + other fuckery (entertained for the WRONG reasons :lol)

- Kurt Angle makes Baron Corbin tap out via Ankle Lock to close Raw for the final time in his career as a wrestler

Edit:

I'm sorry, @Ambrose Girl ;. Dean Ambrose didn't appear tonight


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I totally forgot we also have SDL tomorrow night lol. Let’s see how they end that go home show




In a perfect world, tonight’s RAW was just rehearsal and Smackdown will be the real go home show. 

I couldn’t even type that with a straight face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I lost interest and turned it off. Sounds like I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit man this company always finds new ways to be WORSE. Where does the downward trend end??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Himiko said:


> Keep in mind, what is a WWE PPV’s best friend?
> 
> Low expectations!


And booze


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah I've seen worse product, but this last month and a half of Raws have mostly been incredibly corny or drier than the Sahara. Hard to defend.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does the WWE still do PPVs? Or are all the PPVs shown only on the WWE Network?

WM35 doesn't sound too exciting, but I'm looking forward to the main event and Lesnar-Rollins. Actually, I'm more hyped for NXT Takeover.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good thing about me, a bad build does not affect whether I enjoy the actual matches. I look at the match card, it looks pretty good and that is what matters too me. I may be different than most wrestling fans but that is just me. I did find the women's segment great though, so over the top you can't simply not enjoy it


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does the WWE still do PPVs? Or are all the PPVs shown only on the WWE Network?
> 
> WM35 doesn't sound too exciting, but I'm looking forward to the main event and Lesnar-Rollins. Actually, I'm more hyped for NXT Takeover.




All on the WWE network. They’re just referred to as PPVs by fans. I’m not sure if WWE still refer to them as PPVs or not [emoji848]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I dunno what you guys are bitching about. The opening segment was good. The women with the cops were fucking tremendous. Beth had a cool showcase. I thought Batista only saying what he said was awesome and the crowd ate it up. They built the Elias concert up well and confirmed the Demon for you Balor marks. The show was fine.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So I "tapped Out" just before the half way point of the second hour but given the responses in the thread, the following represents IMO, the road to WrestleMania from a RAW brand POV........








Although while SD i better the bar's not very high to begin with, keeping #SavingMeNXT


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Even Kurt looked disgusted on that last shot of him standing at the top of the ramp looking out into the crowd, knowing that they USED to give people their money’s worth. 

WM may even end up being decent, although it will be unbearably long no matter what, but Raw is unfuckingwatchable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I lost interest and turned it off. Sounds like I didn't miss anything.


"Hunter..........Kiss my ass!"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw is just three hours of shitty banter.

The only thing entertaining about tonight was the Peyton Royce content in this thread.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Undertaker looks cool doing the tongue thing and he makes it look demonic af.

Finn just looked corny.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sephiroth766 said:


> ...top you can't simply not enjoy it


I did laugh, for what that's worth.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

King Gimp said:


> The Undertaker looks cool doing the tongue thing and he makes it look demonic af.
> 
> Finn just looked corny.




Very Miley Cyrus-esque


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dunno what you guys are bitching about. The opening segment was good. The women with the cops were fucking tremendous. Beth had a cool showcase. I thought Batista only saying what he said was awesome and the crowd ate it up. They built the Elias concert up well and confirmed the Demon for you Balor marks. The show was fine.


It wasn't good enough. Not for 3 hours on the go home show to Mania. They are not putting their best foot forward, and that's a problem.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finn can't be a badass when he's been used as a puppet to pander to LGBT rights. Steph ruined him a long time ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It wasn't good enough. Not for 3 hours on the go home show to Mania. They are not putting their best foot forward, and that's a problem.


Do you remember the RTWM for 31? Taker never even showed. The tug of war for the belt? That was WAYYY worse than this and 31 turned out to be one of the best reviewed Manias ever. Let it play out and lets see what happens.

They're not gonna go out of their way to build the show, pay the part timers, etc. They dont have to make you spend 60 bucks anymore. At most its 9.99 and free for a lot of people. They dont care. Lower your expectations and just enjoy the shit you can enjoy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> And booze


I've watched WWE drunk twice, it is actually worse


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Do you remember the RTWM for 31? Taker never even showed. The tug of war for the belt? That was WAYYY worse than this and 31 turned out to be one of the best reviewed Manias ever. Let it play out and lets see what happens.
> 
> They're not gonna go out of their way to build the show, pay the part timers, etc. They dont have to make you spend 60 bucks anymore. At most its 9.99 and free for a lot of people. *They dont care.* Lower your expectations and just enjoy the shit you can enjoy.


That's why it's time to call it quits. At least until AEW has their first show. Then MAYBE, they will start to care again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's why it's time to call it quits. At least until AEW has their first show. Then MAYBE, they will start to care again.


Of course they dont care when you literally DONT HAVE TO PAY for PAY PER VIEWS anymore lol. Like..yeah.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I enjoyed the show. I think the structure was a little weird, the Ronda/Becky/Charlotte angle should have closed the whole thing, but I guess WWE thinks the 3rd hour drop-off is too big to put the real important shit in there.

That segment was the best thing on Raw since Brock killed Michael Cole.

Then we had:

Beth looking awesome while the IIconics get a spotlight on Raw

Seth getting the better of Brock

Great Batista/HHH video package and an effective Batista appearance

Excellent Kurt Angle video package and wisely protecting Kurt from bumps

Really good Ricochet/Black vs. Revival match

Decent Mysterio vs. Corbin match

Was it the best Raw ever? No. But there's been far worse, and if we treat the women's segment as the "main event", it was a pretty effective build for Mania.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> I've watched WWE drunk twice, it is actually worse


Thats disturbing.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Pretty good show, the Seth/Brock segment was very necessary, the women's segment with the cops was great, really old school feel, Batista was badass. Elias was fantastic as always.

That main event..made no sense. Giving Kurt a final main event segment on Raw I get, he deserves that but he did nothing and the main event didnt build anything for Mania. Mind blowing, but decent go-home show nonetheless.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course they dont care when you literally DONT HAVE TO PAY for PAY PER VIEWS anymore lol. Like..yeah.


They should still care though. Especially when it is the fans that make them at the end of the day. I can guarantee you that Omega, Cody, Young Bucks and the rest of those guys would still care if they were in Vince's position. Even Triple H would care like he does with NXT. Just because Vince doesn't care doesn't mean that things should be this way. If not for the fans, then why even bother? Oh yeah, to serve one man's careless ego.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Go home Raw thread for WM not even close to 1k posts a hr AFTER the show.

The show with Batista and Roman's return did 1.2k.

Tragic :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Thats disturbing.


I quite enjoy WWE more when I'm intoxicated. Not that that's saying much


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I think Rey damaged his (bad) knee from a poor landing. Talking about when he attempted to flip over Corbin.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

No Roman or Drew at all then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I'm sorry, @Ambrose Girl ;. Dean Ambrose didn't appear tonight


Thanks. I wasn’t really expecting him to be, but I just saw that he came out after the show was over and he pointed to the Mania sign after attacking Corbin. Wonder if that means anything...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What I enjoyed from this week's RAW was the opening segment with the Brock/Rollins confrontation. Although Seth standing tall at the end of this makes me worried if he's gonna lose at WM. Lord have mercy at Peyton Royce as the Iconics wrestled a match on RAW. I was fine with Beth Phoenix's participation here too.

Batista's segment was short and effective I guess. Richochet was impressive in that tag team Title match against the Revival. I'm assuming the Revival's title run is coming to an end soon. The Riott Squad continue to be used as jobbers not surprisingly to the team of Rousey, Charlotte and Becky. But it was what happened after this match that was memorable and hilarious. The beatdown of the three superstars and the backstage chaos. Lol. Becky and Ronda being put into the same police car with both ladies kicking each other. Ronda crushing the window. Charlotte kneeing Ronda and Ronda somehow got into the driver's seat so she can crash the police car onto another car. I hope Bruce Pritchard was in charge of this segment because this was a throwback to the Attitude Era indeed. Lol at the third hour because nothing major happened. Except for Finn Balor saying he is going to unleash the Demon at WM. Rey Misterio vs Corbin as the main event lost my attention. Decent show overall but this road to Wrestlemania will go down as one of the weakest in recent memory.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why RAW shouldnt be 3 hours, the first two until the womens segment were really good and consistent with build up for WM and then you have it close with Corbin and no Cena payoff.

I see that the Prichard involvement is showing some good things, but you can´t keep the motivation up for three hours.

Overall a very good RAW, but this was expected for the go home. 

If Smackdown is as good I am actually hyped for WM!!


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Womens wrestling what a fn joke hahahahaha


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

They could have picked some midcarder to be pinned by Baron to keep him looking strong, but they picked Rey (who isnt even on Raw) which now makes rey look weak going into a title match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That Kurt Angle package was really well done. But its kind of bitter sweet and sad, because Prime Kurt Angle is one of the GOAT's. That term is thrown around so much thesedays, but Kurt Angle is a legit GOAT. A stud in the ring, insanely charismatic, oozed personality, great character, great promo. There's very, very few Pro Wrestlers in history that compare to Kurt Angle, that are as well rounded, and to that high of a level as Kurt Angle. 

But...he's stuck around at least five years too long, probably more. He's a shadow of himself now, he's awkward as hell in the ring and on the mic, he doesn't seem like he's quite all there in the head anymore. And it says a lot that WWE are keeping him out of the ring for the most part, he worked a couple of matches vs Joe and Gable but WWE have largely thought up ways to limit his ring time or just flat out cancelled his advertised matches because its just too obvious at this point that he's a shadow, of a shadow of what he once was.

Its sad, he should have gone out while he could still perform.

In an alternate reality, instead of going to TNA he took a year off, healed up properly and then came back to the WWE, and retired in 2015.

And as a side note to all that, everyone's bitching about Corbin being Angles last match because its trendy to hate Corbin and pretend he's a terrible human being with zero talent. But the man draws heat, he draws more heat than nearly any other heel in WWE right now. Drew McIntyre probably cries himself to sleep every night wishing he could get 1/10th the reaction Corbin gets. Angle riding off into the sunset on a loss to Cena, or Styles, or Taker, etc. someone who is either retired a swell or just a few years away from it does nothing. Corbin retiring Angle gets him more heat and gives him something to brag about for the next decade.

And for everyone bitching about the final Raw before WM being Main Evented by a Baron Corbin match, did you ever stop to think that was about sending off Kurt Angle in his final WWE TV appearance in the Main Event segment? The show ended with Angle making Corbin tap to the Ankle Lock. The show ended with Kurt Angle standing tall and being cheered in what is his last, probably last ever (barring any future Legends appearances) appearance on Raw. Thats a nice thing for Kurt, thats a nice last hurrah for Kurt Angle. But as always because someone the majority of the IWC despises was involved they just bitch about that. No different to all the complaining about Nikki Bella Main Eventing Evolution, with people pretending that *Ronda Rousey* the biggest name the WWE have on the roster had nothing to do with that. Ronda Rousey has led the women to Main Eventing a WrestleMania yet because Nikki Bella was involved people just bitched about Nikki. Same thing here, a Corbin match closed Raw so that Kurt Angle could close Raw for the last time ever.

Try thinking of the bigger picture sometimes.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> In an alternate reality, instead of going to TNA he took a year off, healed up properly and then came back to the WWE, and retired in 2015.


I don't think kurt wouldve made it to 2015 if he stuck with wwe. He would probably wouldve had to retire years and years ago if it wasnt for the reduced schedule that TNA was offering him. The schedule was probably a big reason why he was in such bad shape as he was in 2006. Got too banged up with no time to recover which led to him necking pills just so he could get through it.

Its like sting, I dont expect he couldve been wrestling when he did in 2015 if he had been put through a full time wwe schedule.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> I don't think kurt wouldve made it to 2015 if he stuck with wwe. He would probably wouldve had to retire years and years ago if it wasnt for the reduced schedule that TNA was offering him. The schedule was probably a big reason why he was in such bad shape as he was in 2006.
> 
> Its like sting, I dont expect he couldve been wrestling when he did in 2015 if he had been put through a full time wwe schedule.


Yeah, good point. I'd sort of dismissed just what kind of shape Kurt was in back then, and realistically has been in for the last decade+. he wasn't going to be able to handle the WWE schedule no matter what. 

Still it would have been nice to see him go out in a classic match. The best he could hope for now is a "moment" vs. a Cena or Taker. I'd rather see him go out and establish someone newer though. That old tradition in wrestling of going out on your back.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Remember that scene in Titanic where the two lookout blokes are moaning about how cold it is, then the one spots the iceberg but it's too late?

That's how this weeks Raw felt. With the lookout guys as creative, and WrestleMania as the iceberg.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

All I really have to say is how cringeworthy was Balor as the Demon? They waited all that time for that? Rinse and repeat that over the majority of Raw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Who else has not watched in years like me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Freakin' Rollins stole the show. That's how they should book him regardless of his alignment, he gave Brock two low blows and that was great. Oh, and the stomp is such a heelish finisher, I'm glad he uses it again.

The women's segment was funny, especially Charlotte hitting Ronda with the knee. Now that both titles are on the line, I hope Becky becomes the Undisputed Women's Champion.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Man I love Kurt Angle and what he's done throughout his career but this version of Kurt who does the "you suck" chants along with the crowd is fucking lame, man. When it's all said and done he'll go down as one of my all-time faves but I can barely stomach any of his segments on Raw anymore, so thank god it comes to an end this sunday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Go home Raw thread for WM not even close to 1k posts a hr AFTER the show.
> 
> The show with Batista and Roman's return did 1.2k.
> 
> Tragic :lmao


5 years ago, the go home Raw thread did close to 3k replies:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1187601-raw-go-home-show-wrestlemania.html

Quite the drop.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chrome said:


> 5 years ago, the go home Raw thread did close to 3k replies:
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1187601-raw-go-home-show-wrestlemania.html
> 
> Quite the drop.


Those were the days when Bryan was over af and Wyatt was the best thing on Raw, great times.


----------



## Mjparish (Mar 5, 2019)

Thought Lesnar vs Rollins need to have contact not just another promo so happy they connected


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

The Women's segment was the best thing on the show by a mile, that should have ended it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Balor segment :bosque

Any UK peeps remember Stars In Their Eyes? Tonight I'm going to be.....the demon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> That Balor segment :bosque
> 
> Any UK peeps remember Stars In Their Eyes? Tonight I'm going to be.....the demon.


It was bad. I don't know how Lashley didn't burst out laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> 5 years ago, the go home Raw thread did close to 3k replies:
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1187601-raw-go-home-show-wrestlemania.html
> 
> Quite the drop.


That's hilarious.

No star-power on WM and a part-time champion for 2 straight years will contribute to this huge drop. Such retarded booking. Why would anyone even watch when the male wrestlers on Raw have nothing to even fight for every week when there is basically no World Champion? That buried the fuck out of Raw these past few years.

I hope Brock stays Champion and the ratings continue to go down.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> No star-power on WM and a part-time champion for 2 straight years will contribute to this huge drop. Such retarded booking. Why would anyone even watch when the male wrestlers on Raw have nothing to even fight for every week when there is basically no World Champion? That buried the fuck out of Raw these past few years.
> 
> I hope Brock stays Champion and the ratings continue to go down.


In kayfabe, it makes every Raw male superstar look like an idiot because they should all be demanding a trade to SDL so they can actually have a world title to fight for lol.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A few thoughts on the parts I paid attention to:

- That Balor segment was pretty cringe, not gonna lie. 

- The women's segment didn't do much for me, anything involving police in wrestling just feels way too hard to buy into. Honestly, I just don't feel hyped for this match anymore. I absolutely adore Becky Lynch but I've cooled off on this entire story.

- Liked the Batista segment, short & sweet. Feels weird that him and HHH have barely interacted face-to-face though. Got a sneaky feeling that Dave will retire HHH.

- Can't believe I genuinely thought that Corbin/Rey would be a decent match, ended up skipping through to the finish after Rey was just on his arse for far too long. Also what the fuck is Baron Corbin doing closing the show on the go-home Raw to WM? Madness!

Overall I'm not too bothered about WM but I'm sure it'll be a somewhat entertaining show when sitting there and watching it live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> In kayfabe, it makes every Raw male superstar look like an idiot because they should all be demanding a trade to SDL so they can actually have a world title to fight for lol.


Yep, great point. Just another reason why Brock should've lost this title aloooong time ago. Absolutely should lose it this Sunday, without question. Not like we're dealing with a babyface opponent who doesn't have the crowd behind him, either, this time. But if Brock retains, I'll enjoy the shit out of watching Raw continue to burn.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah, good point. I'd sort of dismissed just what kind of shape Kurt was in back then, and realistically has been in for the last decade+. he wasn't going to be able to handle the WWE schedule no matter what.
> 
> Still it would have been nice to see him go out in a classic match. The best he could hope for now is a "moment" vs. a Cena or Taker. I'd rather see him go out and establish someone newer though. That old tradition in wrestling of going out on your back.


age is rather meaningless in wrestling, it really boils down to mileage. I can't remember what the stat was exactly but I seem to remember someone saying austin did more shows in a year than hogan did in about five years in the 80s.

wwe's schedule in more recent times is much more full on. Any wrestler who wrestles there is going to have a shorter shelf life simply because they are getting beaten around more often with less downtime in between. 

Sting for example is older than taker and yet was in much better shape in 2015 and that was after half a decade of taker only wrestling once a year as well.

Angle possibly saved his life by leaving wwe, who knows, he couldve ended up being another one to die after eddie and benoit if his drug useage was as extreme as hes stated and it went unchecked. He was probably wrestling with luck on his side anyway given the state of his neck.

even if he got himself right and returned he wouldve been continuing to hammer away at his body that was already breaking down. My guess is he wouldve been retired by 2010 at the latest.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> age is rather meaningless in wrestling, it really boils down to mileage. I can't remember what the stat was exactly but I seem to remember someone saying austin did more shows in a year than hogan did in about five years in the 80s.
> 
> wwe's schedule in more recent times is much more full on. Any wrestler who wrestles there is going to have a shorter shelf life simply because they are getting beaten around more often with less downtime in between.
> 
> ...


Age is definitely irrelevant, I mean Angle is completely shot on his way out while Ric Flair was still capable of delivering a genuinely good match on his retirement run.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shit rating and the thread here still hasn't touched 1k a day after.

Is the least buzz there has been to a WM in decades?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

The whole show was HORRENDOUS. I've never felt this way about WM Season, or the go-home episode EVER. I can't even muster 10% excitement for this sunday's show.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Himiko said:


> All on the WWE network. They’re just referred to as PPVs by fans. I’m not sure if WWE still refer to them as PPVs or not [emoji848]


Thank you for the reply. I just wonder whether, without an additional PPV revenue stream, the WWE is really motivated to build and hype their major events. There comes a point where the WWE Network subscriptions are going to slow down, and at that point, where's the motivation to produce an outstanding product?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Thank you for the reply. I just wonder whether, without an additional PPV revenue stream, the WWE is really motivated to build and hype their major events. There comes a point where the WWE Network subscriptions are going to slow down, and at that point, where's the motivation to produce an outstanding product?




Well ticket sales are important too, selling out the event. So I suppose that and the promotion of the WWE Network are the two things that drive them to make an outstanding product. I suppose a decrease in WWE Network subscriptions may motivate them more since they need to reel subscribers back in. 

There are other things on the Network too that keep fans, NxT for example, all the retro Raws and Smackdowns that a lot of fans love to go back and watch, new superstar documentaries etc.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I fell asleep watching the go home show to Mania. What a time to be alive.

The Becky/Charlotte/Ronda stuff was so cartoonish. I didn't completely hate it but it was different.

Seth hitting the curb stomp on Lesnar just confirmed he's losing. Only question is if he loses in a lengthy match where he gets a good showing (Bryan, Styles), squash (Braun) or something in between (Reigns).

Beth Phoenix has still got it.


----------

